# 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Um, neben der ewigen Finanzkrise, mal auf dieses andere Problem zurückzukommen, eine neue Meldung von der Klimaschutz/Energiewendefront. Man erinnert sich:

- Merkel verspricht wenig ambitionierte CO2 Einsparungen bis 2020, die für das selbst gesteckte 2 Grad Ziel nicht reichen (wie die Bundesregierung mittlerweile, Jahre zu spät, selbst zugibt
- Diese Einsparungsziele verfehlt die Schwarz-Gelbe Regierung dann, weil sie de facto sogar einen Aufschwung bei Industriezweigen mit besonders hohen Emissionen zulässt und der Gesamtenergieverbrauch allenfalls durch die globale Wirtschaftskrise, aber nicht durch geschickte Politik sinkt bzw. stagniert (z.B.)
- Das einzige, was man aus Regierungskreisen zum Klimaschutz noch hört, ist "Energiewende". Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man höchstselbst erst mit der Atomindustrie anbandelte und dank der miserablen Bundespolitik Investitionen in Solaranlagen allenfalls noch Glücksspieler ansprechen, fällt mittlerweile regelmäßig der Zusatz "aber Energie muss bezahlbar bleiben", "steigende Strompreise drohen", etc. (Schließlich kann den Stromkonzernen ja nicht zugemutet werden, dass sie ihre Milliardengewinne in die Versorgungsinfrastruktur stecken... Die sind ja schon vollauf damit beschäftigt, dass Geld zu zählen, dass sie durch die Abschiebung ihres Atommülls auf den Steuerzahler abkassieren  ) Und der Staat hat nicht die nötigen Mittel, um die Kosten für das Aufholen der verlorene Zeit bei der Umstellung zu tragen.

Jetzt zum neuen:
Es gibt noch jemandem, der nach den Vorstellungen von CDU und FDP die Kosten der Energiewende nicht tragen wird. Nämlich ausgerechnet die Unternehmen mit dem höchsten Energieverbrauch (beliebtes Beispiel ist diejenigen, die die meiste Energie in Deutschland verbrauchen.
Diese zahlen derzeit (neben diversen anderen Begünstigungen*) quasi  keine Ökosteuer und erhalten so Strom und Gas deutlich billiger, als andere Unternehmen - womit auch jegliche Motivation für zusätzliche Sparmaßnahmen fehlt. Dem Staat entgehen hierdurch jedes Jahr 2,3 Milliarden Euro an Steuereinnahmen.
(Die sollten übrigens dazu dienen, die Rentenkassen zu entlasten -Das Geld aus der "Öko"steuer hat mit Klimaschutz genausowenig zu tun, wie die "Umwelt"pauschale-, was wiederum die Arbeitgeberbeiträge niedrig halten würde und so Jobs sichert. Es geht hier also nicht um einen Streit zwischen Klimaschutz und der armen, hilflosen Wirtschaft, sondern darum, dass Unternehmen, die der Allgemeinheit schaden, gegenüber solchen bevorzugt werden, die sich Mühe geben)

Diese de facto Subventionspolitik wurde auch schon von der EU als solche erkannt verboten und sollte eigentlich dieses Jahr auslaufen. Nun hat die Regierung Merkel aber eine Lücke in den EU-Verordnungen gefunden und plant, genau die gleiche Regel um ein weiteres Jahrzehnt zu verlängern. Einzige Bedingung an die Industrie: Sie soll ihre Effizienz um jährlich 1,3% steigern (was KEINE Verbrauchsreduzierung mit sich bringt, wenn man zeitgleich einfach mehr produziert). In den vergangenen Jahren lag der Schnitt aber so oder so bei 1,7% - die Vorgaben von Union und FDP unterbieten sogar noch die Leistungen die der technische Fortschritt von sich aus mitbringt.

Meinungen dazu?
(ich denke, meine geht aus den eingefügten Klammern hervor  )



*: Wen es interessiert, wo die schwarz-gelbe Regierung weitere Milliarden den Großverbrauchern überlässt, damit die auch ja bequem weitermachen können, sollte sich den Kasten im TAZ-Artikel zum gleichen Gesetz durchlesen.


Anmerkung:
Da es ohnehin zu Überschneidungen kommen wird, dient dieser Thread auch als Nachfolger für den mittlerweile sehr unübersichtlichen und ziemlich toten Thread Atomenergie & Energiepolitik (inkl. Umfrage "Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?"), sowie dessen quasi-Vorgänger Atomenergie/Energiepolitik.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinungen dazu?


 
"Energiesünder".  Noch tendenziöser ließ sich die Überschrift wohl nicht gestalten? Begriffliche Alternativen, die sich anböten, wären "Weltenvernichter" oder "Diener des Teufels". Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Energiesünder passt doch.
Wenn Großunternehmen steuerlich begünstigt werden was Energie angeht und trotzdem Unmengen davon verbraten kannst du schon von Energiesünder sprechen.
Die Energiewende -- inzwischen ein unschönes Wort -- müssen doch alle nehmen. Wieso werden Großunternehmen ausgeklammert und der normaler Bürger muss das mit bezahlen? 
Das sehe ich nicht ein und alleine deswegen werde ich kommendes Jahr garantiert weder schwarz noch gelb wählen.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Nein, es paßt nicht, weil der Begriff "Sünder" dem ganzen eine völlig verfehlte moralische Dimension verleiht, die eine objektive Diskussion schon im Kein erstickt und vielleicht sogar ersticken soll. So ist der Ursprungsbeitrag lediglich Propaganda. Nichts weiter.

Abgesehen davon: Du bezahlst das als Endverbraucher immer mit. Wenn rund 25.000 Unternehmen in Deutschland insgesamt 2,3 Mrd. mehr pro Jahr abdrücken müssen, schlagen die das natürlich auf die Preise auf. Ob das Geld nun über diesen Umweg in die Staatskasse wandert oder einfach auf den Strom für Privatkunden umgelegt wird, ist für Otto Normalverbraucher vollkommen irrelevant.

Und wenn Großverbraucher ihre Kosten nicht auf ihre Produkte umlegen würden, wären sie möglicherweise schnell nicht mehr rentabel. Dann drohen Werksschließungen und Menschen werden arbeitslos. Deren staatlichen Unterhalt zahlen dann wieder alle Steuerzahler. Auch so kommst Du als Privatperson vor den Kosten nicht davon.

Im Endeffekt ist es die sinnvollste Methode, Unternehmen, die einen Teil ihrer Geschäfte auch im Ausland abwickeln, von der Ökosteuer zu befreien, weil die Ökosteuer Produktionskosten nur willkürlich erhöhen würde, ohne eine automatisch gesteigerte Qualität oder andere Alleinstellungsmerkmale mit sich zu bringen, sodaß der höhere Preis auf dem Weltmarkt auch nicht akzeptiert werden würde. Die Folge wären hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile, weil ausländische Unternehmen natürlich nicht in gleichem Maße künstlich und ohne Not belastet werden. Rein ökonomisch wäre diese Vorgehensweise unsinnig bis selbstmörderisch.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Der Threadstarter fragt nach der Meinung. Post doch mal deine Meinung anstatt den Startpost nieder zu knüppeln.

Ich finde dass das völlig korrekt ist. Merkel und Co. sind Marionetten der Energiekonzerne -- und der Autoindustrie -- und der Pharmaindustrie -- und daher ist es kein Wunder dass so ein Schwachsinn dabei herauskommt.
Es ist doch lächerlich wenn die Windparks herunter gefahren werden müssen damit Kohlekraftwerke weiterlaufen können.
Und das mit den Gaskraftwerken habe ich schon gelesen. Die werden von der Industrie inzwischen als die grüne Lösung verkauft.

Das erinnert fast an Ronald Reagan zur Präsidentenzeit als er Ketchup als Gemüse deklarieren wollte.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Threadstarter fragt nach der Meinung. Post doch mal deine Meinung anstatt den Startpost nieder zu knüppeln.


 Genau das habe ich doch getan. Meine Meinung ist eben, daß der Starpost und vor allem die Überschrift sehr tendenziös ist. Wer explizit nach einer Meinung fragt, muß damit leben, wenn sie geäußert wird.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Es geht aber um die Meinung im Bezug zum Inhalt und nicht wie der Inhalt dargestellt wurde.

Ich glaube dass das sowieso zu nichts führt. Ich denke dass deine Meinung was Energiepolitik angeht sowieso schon fest steht. 
Konservativ eben. Lieber alles so lassen und bloß nichts verändern. Und die Probleme totschweigen oder unter den Teppich kehren.


----------



## Hänschen (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Also ich glaube die Politiker sind gar nicht so dumm, die haben nämlich sämtliche Daten verfügbar (die übrigens nicht veröffentlicht werden oder nur teilweise ).
Anhand dieser Daten machen die Politiker mit ihren Beratern ihre Simulationen mit veränderlichen Parametern usw.

Man kann also schon annehmen die Politiker wissen was sie tun, wenns auch dem Bürger komisch vorkommt.

Oh und ich weiss es gibt geldgeile Politiker mit Vetternwirtschaft und so weiter brr da graust es einem ^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Du bezahlst das als Endverbraucher immer mit. Wenn rund 25.000 Unternehmen in Deutschland insgesamt 2,3 Mrd. mehr pro Jahr abdrücken müssen, schlagen die das natürlich auf die Preise auf. Ob das Geld nun über diesen Umweg in die Staatskasse wandert oder einfach auf den Strom für Privatkunden umgelegt wird, ist für Otto Normalverbraucher vollkommen irrelevant.



Nur auf kurze Sicht. Denn die fehlende Lenkungswirkung führt zu einer nicht zukunftsträchtigen Industriestruktur und zu höheren Importkosten für die gesamte Volkswirtschaft.



> Im Endeffekt ist es die sinnvollste Methode, Unternehmen, die einen Teil ihrer Geschäfte auch im Ausland abwickeln, von der Ökosteuer zu befreien,



Es werden aber nicht selektiv Unternehmen befreit, die einen Großteil ihrer Geschäfte im Ausland abwickeln (das würde vermutlich auch für einiges mehr an internationalen Reaktionen sorgen), sondern unternehmen, die viel Energie verbrauchen. Und das sind eben gerade nicht die deutschen Vorzeige-Exportbranchen, die sich allesamt über Hochtechnologie oder Hochqualität verkaufen (beides nicht per se mit Energieaufwand verbunden). Ein beliebtes Beispiel ist z.B. die Zementherstellung (wobei ich nicht weiß, in wie weit die die genannten Energieträger nutzt) und die Metalproduktion (nicht -weiterverarbeitung, wo Deutschland z.T. eine ganz gute Position auf dem internationalen Markt hat).



> Die Folge wären hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile, weil ausländische Unternehmen natürlich nicht in gleichem Maße künstlich und ohne Not belastet werden. Rein ökonomisch wäre diese Vorgehensweise unsinnig bis selbstmörderisch.


 
"Hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteil"* hast du so oder so, egal ob das Geld über Lohnkosten (sei es direkt über Lohnnebenkosten oder indirekt über hohe Energiekosten für Privathaushalte und damit höhere Lebenserhaltungskosten und Lohnforderungen, sowie einen etwas größeren Sozialhaushalt) oder über Energiesteuern abgeführt wird. Aber in letzterem Fall motivierst du Unternehmen, ihren Energieverbrauch zu senken, sich dadurch auf die Zukunft vorbereiten (hohe Energiekosten kommen so oder so), ggf. sogar Spartechnologien zu entwickeln, die sie dann in Zukunft exportieren können, und weniger Geld für Importprodukte auszugeben. In ersterem Fall motivierst du Unternehmen dazu, Löhne zusätzlich zu drücken und Arbeitsplätze abzubauen. Und das ist für eine Volkswirtschaft tatsächlich selbstmörderisch - aber hey, die FDP steht drauf 



*: Im Vergleich zu wem eigentlich? Was soll man den alles tun, um "hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile" zu vermeiden? Den Umweltschutz von Ghana, das Arbeitsrecht von Gabun und das Sozialsystem des Tschad einführen? Es kann nur ein Land auf der Welt geben, dass den billigsten Produktionsstandort darstellt und es wird auf Jahrhunderte hinaus kein Land sein, dass den Lebensstandard Deutschlands bietet. Wenn wir letzteren nicht komplett aufgeben wollen, sollten wir also tunlichst Wege und Mittel finden, trotzt "hausgemachter Wettbewerbsvorteile" erfolgreich zu sein und diese ggf. sogar nutzen, um Entwicklungsrichtungen einzuschlagen, die die gegenwartszentrierte Wirtschaft sonst verpennen würde.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Wenn man den Unternehmen die Ökosteuer erlässt und ihnen den Strom günstiger anbietet, nimmt man auch den Reformdruck von ihnen. Es wird immer damit argumentiert, dass Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind, falls die Energiepreise steigen, aber meistens ist das nur ein Argument, um die Politik zu erpressen.

Die Wahrheit sieht doch meistens so aus, dass nicht die Politik das Sagen hat, sondern die Unternehmen, in dem sie eben ihre altbekannten Erpressungsmethoden anwenden.

In zehn Jahren werden die Unternehmen wieder damit drohe, dass Arbeitsplätze wegfallen, sollten sie die Ökosteuer bezahlen müssen. Die Unternehmen werden bis dahin wieder keine Maßnahmen ergreifen, um Energie zu sparen. Somit steht schon fest, dass in 10 Jahren genau der gleiche Zirkus abläuft. 

Das ist beim Thema Eurorettung auch nicht anderst. Falls die EZB weiter Staatsanleihen von Griechenland aufkaufen sollte, geht auch dort der Reformdruck verloren, so dass Sparmaßnahmen nicht ergriffen werden, die bitter nötig wären.
Und so wird immer mehr Geld in das Fass ohne Boden geworfen, bis die Inflation zur Rezension führt und die komplette europäische Wirtschafts ins Stocken gerät. 

Griechenland, Portugal und vielleicht auch Spanien müssten die Eurozone verlassen, sonst ziehen sie am Ende alle mit in den Abgrund.

Übrigens werden bei der Zementherstellung Drehrohröfen verwendet, die drei, vier Meter im Durchmesser und dutzende Meter in der Länge messen. Diese werden auf 1450°C erhitzt, um das Ausgangsmaterial zu Klinker zu brennen. Das verbraucht bei der Zementherstellung so viel Energie.


----------



## mephimephi (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn man den Unternehmen die Ökosteuer erlässt und ihnen den Strom günstiger anbietet, nimmt man auch den Reformdruck von ihnen. Es wird immer damit argumentiert, dass Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind, falls die Energiepreise steigen, aber meistens ist das nur ein Argument, um die Politik zu erpressen.


 
das schlimme ist leider, dass die Politk sich seit ewigkeiten schon erpressen lässt, die Firmen regieren doch im Endeffekt mit, wie ihr wollt das Gesetz durchsetzen, dann bauen wir unsere Werke in China und schliessen hier alles.


----------



## Icejester (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht aber um die Meinung im Bezug zum Inhalt und nicht wie der Inhalt dargestellt wurde.



Und wie willst Du das eine vom anderen trennen?



> Ich glaube dass das sowieso zu nichts führt. Ich denke dass deine Meinung was Energiepolitik angeht sowieso schon fest steht.
> Konservativ eben. Lieber alles so lassen und bloß nichts verändern. Und die Probleme totschweigen oder unter den Teppich kehren.


 
Oder: Sich einfach mal der Realität stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur auf kurze Sicht. Denn die fehlende Lenkungswirkung führt zu einer nicht zukunftsträchtigen Industriestruktur und zu höheren Importkosten für die gesamte Volkswirtschaft.



Wie beeinflussen denn Herstellungskosten bei uns Importkosten?



> Es werden aber nicht selektiv Unternehmen befreit, die einen Großteil ihrer Geschäfte im Ausland abwickeln (das würde vermutlich auch für einiges mehr an internationalen Reaktionen sorgen), sondern unternehmen, die viel Energie verbrauchen. Und das sind eben gerade nicht die deutschen Vorzeige-Exportbranchen, die sich allesamt über Hochtechnologie oder Hochqualität verkaufen (beides nicht per se mit Energieaufwand verbunden). Ein beliebtes Beispiel ist z.B. die Zementherstellung (wobei ich nicht weiß, in wie weit die die genannten Energieträger nutzt) und die Metalproduktion (nicht -weiterverarbeitung, wo Deutschland z.T. eine ganz gute Position auf dem internationalen Markt hat).



Zementherstellung: Ich weiß auch nicht, genau was daran viel Energie verbraucht. Soweit ich weiß, werden da aber recht kräftige Trockner in riesigen Herstellungsstraßen eingesetzt. Ein Nachbar von mir hat als Ingenieur mal an einem Zementwerk in Venezuela mitgebaut und von einer durchgehenden Produktionsstraße von einem Kilometer Länge gesprochen. Aber nur bei einer so groben Darstellung kann man sich schon vorstellen, daß da viel Strom draufgeht.
Überhaupt hat die gesamte Grundstoffindustrie einen gigantischen Energieverbrauch. Das kann man aber auch wirklich nicht ändern.

Metallproduktion: Da ist Deutschland qualitativ auch bestens aufgestellt. Ein Freund von mir hat früher in den Ferien mehrfach in einem sehr großen metallverarbeitenden Betrieb gearbeitet. Der hat aus Kostengründen mal eine Saison auf osteuropäischen und amerikanischen Stahl umgestellt. Das Experiment haben die aber auch schnell wieder bleiben lassen, weil die Betriebsunterbrechungen zu häufig wurden. Grund: Deutsche Stahltrommeln haben nicht alle 10 Meter ein 10 bis 50 cm großes Loch, das den gesamten Produktionsprozeß aufhält. Da relativieren sich niedrigere Preise dann ganz schnell.



> "Hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteil"* hast du so oder so, egal ob das Geld über Lohnkosten (sei es direkt über Lohnnebenkosten oder indirekt über hohe Energiekosten für Privathaushalte und damit höhere Lebenserhaltungskosten und Lohnforderungen, sowie einen etwas größeren Sozialhaushalt) oder über Energiesteuern abgeführt wird.



Was gehen Unternehmen denn die privaten Energiekosten ihrer Arbeitnehmer an? Und wieso sollten sie deshalb Löhne erhöhen? An hohen Energiekosten sind ja nicht die Unternehmen, sondern die Politik schuld.



> Aber in letzterem Fall motivierst du Unternehmen, ihren Energieverbrauch zu senken, sich dadurch auf die Zukunft vorbereiten (hohe Energiekosten kommen so oder so), ggf. sogar Spartechnologien zu entwickeln, die sie dann in Zukunft exportieren können, und weniger Geld für Importprodukte auszugeben. In ersterem Fall motivierst du Unternehmen dazu, Löhne zusätzlich zu drücken und Arbeitsplätze abzubauen. Und das ist für eine Volkswirtschaft tatsächlich selbstmörderisch - aber hey, die FDP steht drauf



Weißte, das ist ein bißchen so wie mit Sony und der MiniDisc. Hat in der Entwicklung höllisch viel gekostet, war technologisch auch geil und ist dann ganz schnell durch die MP3 überflüssig und zum Ladenhüter geworden. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn, so enorme Ressourcen auf ungelegte Eier zu verschwenden.



> *: Im Vergleich zu wem eigentlich? Was soll man den alles tun, um "hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile" zu vermeiden? Den Umweltschutz von Ghana, das Arbeitsrecht von Gabun und das Sozialsystem des Tschad einführen? Es kann nur ein Land auf der Welt geben, dass den billigsten Produktionsstandort darstellt und es wird auf Jahrhunderte hinaus kein Land sein, dass den Lebensstandard Deutschlands bietet. Wenn wir letzteren nicht komplett aufgeben wollen, sollten wir also tunlichst Wege und Mittel finden, trotzt "hausgemachter Wettbewerbsvorteile" erfolgreich zu sein und diese ggf. sogar nutzen, um Entwicklungsrichtungen einzuschlagen, die die gegenwartszentrierte Wirtschaft sonst verpennen würde.


 
Du solltest nicht direkt das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten. Die höchste Effizienz erreicht man in der Regel weder an der Spitze noch am Ende der Skala. Wir sollten in den von Dir angeführten Bereichen im oberen Mittel- bis hinteren Spitzenfeld rangieren. Davon haben wir langfristig am meisten.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit sieht doch meistens so aus, dass nicht die Politik das Sagen hat, sondern die Unternehmen, in dem sie eben ihre altbekannten Erpressungsmethoden anwenden.


 
Das ist ja auch völlig richtig so! Immerhin ist die Politik für die Bürger und die Unternehmen da, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn die Politik die Herrschaft über Unternehmen erhält, wackelt in einer Demokratie ja wohl der Schwanz mit dem Hund.



mephimephi schrieb:


> das schlimme ist leider, dass die Politk sich seit ewigkeiten schon erpressen lässt, die Firmen regieren doch im Endeffekt mit, wie ihr wollt das Gesetz durchsetzen, dann bauen wir unsere Werke in China und schliessen hier alles.



Und auch das ist nur folgerichtig. Wenn die Bedingungen anderswo besser sind, muß ich mir immer überlegen, ob ich meine Geschäftstätigkeit nicht dahin verlagere. Das macht jeder so. Ob nun ein Unternehmen seine Produktion verlagert, weil es in einem Land angenehmere Bedingungen vorfindet, oder ob ein einzelner Arbeitnehmer seinen Arbeitgeber wechselt, weil ein anderes Unternehmen mehr zahlt, ist letztlich dasselbe. Oder möchtest Du im Endeffekt auch allen Arbeitnehmern, die anderswo mehr verdienen können, Erpressung vorwerfen?

Oder wie sieht es aus, wenn Du ganz persönlich ein Auto kaufen möchtest? Der eine Händler bietet es zur UPE des Herstellers für € 25.000,- an, der andere für 22.500,-. Würdest Du Dich selber als Erpresser bezeichnen, wenn Du mit dem Angebot vom zweiten zum ersten gehst und fragst, ob er da nicht vielleicht doch noch einmal drunter kann? Oder würdest Du das aus innerem Anstand überhaupt nicht erst in Betracht ziehen? Falls letzteres der Fall ist, möchte ich Dich unbedingt als Kunden haben.  Ich kann auch Aufschläge nehmen! Einfach so. Gut, oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch völlig richtig so! Immerhin ist die Politik für die Bürger und die Unternehmen da, nicht umgekehrt. Wenn die Politik die Herrschaft über Unternehmen erhält, wackelt in einer Demokratie ja wohl der Schwanz mit dem Hund.


 
Ja, die Politik ist für die Bürger und Unternehmen da. Soweit stimmt das. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass die Unternehmen die Politik erpressen, in dem sie mit Stellenstreichungen drohen. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass die Unternehmen der Politik quasi die Gesetze vordiktiert. 

Die Politik hat die Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen und die Unternehmen und Bürger haben sich daran zu halten. 

Die Bürger wählen die Regierung und damit den Kurs, den Deutschland einschlägt. Wir entscheiden uns mit der Wahl, welche Gesetze kommen und welche nicht kommen sollen. Aber leider sieht es oft so aus, dass die Politiker ihre Versprechen nicht einhalten und statt dessen auf die Unternehmen hören.

Übrigens werden bei der Zementherstellung Drehrohröfen verwendet, die  drei, vier Meter im Durchmesser und dutzende Meter in der Länge messen.  Diese werden auf 1450°C erhitzt, um das Ausgangsmaterial zu Klinker zu  brennen. Das verbraucht bei der Zementherstellung so viel Energie.


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass alle zahlen müssen und es keinen geben soll der einer Sache auskommt, auch bin ich der Meinung, dass der Verursacher den Schaden bezahlt (z.B. Atommüll), wenn ich etwas kaputt mache zahle ich ja auch dafür und für die Müllentsorgung zahlt man auch.

Ich weiß jetzt wer bei meinem ersten Wahlgang auf jeden Fall nicht meine Stimme kriegt


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, die Politik ist für die Bürger und Unternehmen da. Soweit stimmt das. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass die Unternehmen die Politik erpressen, in dem sie mit Stellenstreichungen drohen.



Aber ist das Erpressung? Es ist doch legitim, die Verantwortlichen auf Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen hinzuweisen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Sagst Du A, sage ich B." Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, daß niemand A sagen darf, aber er muß dann eben mit B als Konsequenz leben. Meiner Meinung ist das keine Erpressung, weil die Initiative ja von dem ausgeht, der die Nachteile zu tragen hätte. Bei  Erpressung geht die Initiative aber nicht vom Epressten sondern dem Erpresser aus.



> Die Bürger wählen die Regierung und damit den Kurs, den Deutschland einschlägt. Wir entscheiden uns mit der Wahl, welche Gesetze kommen und welche nicht kommen sollen. Aber leider sieht es oft so aus, dass die Politiker ihre Versprechen nicht einhalten und statt dessen auf die Unternehmen hören.



Das mit gebrochenen Wahlversprechen ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Leider gibt es unter Politikern - auch wenn ich ganz klar feststellen möchte, daß ich von Politikerschelte im allgemeinen nicht viel halte - recht viele Personen, die aus Geltungsdrang oder Machtkalkül auch zu schnell auf Stimmungen aus dem Volk anspringen. Das betrifft bei weitem nicht nur Wünsche der Industrie.



> Übrigens werden bei der Zementherstellung Drehrohröfen verwendet, die  drei, vier Meter im Durchmesser und dutzende Meter in der Länge messen.  Diese werden auf 1450°C erhitzt, um das Ausgangsmaterial zu Klinker zu  brennen. Das verbraucht bei der Zementherstellung so viel Energie.


 
Genau. So war's. Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber ist das Erpressung? Es ist doch legitim, die Verantwortlichen auf Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen hinzuweisen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Sagst Du A, sage ich B." Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, daß niemand A sagen darf, aber er muß dann eben mit B als Konsequenz leben. Meiner Meinung ist das keine Erpressung, weil die Initiative ja von dem ausgeht, der die Nachteile zu tragen hätte. Bei  Erpressung geht die Initiative aber nicht vom Epressten sondern dem Erpresser aus.


 
Von wem die Initiative ausgeht, ist im verflochtenen Lobbysystem nur schwer abzuschätzen, aber fest steht, dass die Handlunganweisung oft zur Politik geht: Verwässerung von EU-Entwürfen zugunsten der deutschen Autobauer, Rettung von Banken, Ausnahmeregelungen im Tierschutz,...

Zugegebenermaßen hat die Politik aber auch selbst schuld, weil sie sich beharrlich weigert, C zu sagen:
"system- oder verorgungsrelevantes muss demokratisch kontrolliert werden"

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir schon lange ein sehr flexibiles Stromnetz hätten, würde in Deutschland die Möglichkeit auch nur diskutiert, ein Unternehmen, dass Grundversorgungsfunktionen (z.B. Stromnetz) vom Staat übernommen hat, zu zwangsenteignen (d.h. nicht verstaatlichen durch Aufkauf, sondern durch Beschlagnahmung), wenn es (bzw. seine Eigentümer) der damit verbundenen Verantwortung nicht nachkommt.
(Von Banken mal ganz zu schweigen. FSM-Kredite an Banken? Paah. Möchte nicht wissen, wie schnell wir spekulierende Finanzinstitute an der Leine hätten, wenn die Drohung im Raume stände, FSM-Kredite zu normalen Konditionen an Firmen zu geben...)


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber ist das Erpressung? Es ist doch legitim, die Verantwortlichen auf Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen hinzuweisen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Sagst Du A, sage ich B." Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, daß niemand A sagen darf, aber er muß dann eben mit B als Konsequenz leben. Meiner Meinung ist das keine Erpressung, weil die Initiative ja von dem ausgeht, der die Nachteile zu tragen hätte. Bei  Erpressung geht die Initiative aber nicht vom Epressten sondern dem Erpresser aus.


 
Naja sicher ist es eine Art Erpressung, insbesondere wenn es sich bei den "Erpressern" um große Firmen handelt. Man darf nicht vergessen, was große Unternehmen mittlerweile für eine Macht haben, da will eine Regierung es sich nun mal nicht verscherzen (denn wenn man Arbeitsplätze einfach so sausen lässt, zieht man automatisch den Hass der Bevölkerung auf sich, die auf einmal auf der Straße sitzt).

Stell dir mal vor, in Großbritannien würde man einfach so eine Finanztransaktionssteuer einführen - die Finanzbranche hat da so ein Ausmaß, dass da sicher Tausende auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, und sowas kann sich eigentlich keine Regierung leisten.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Das Problem ist doch, das Regierungen einzelner Staaten überhaupt nicht mehr gegen die geballte Macht der global operierenden Konzerne was ausrichten
können. Solange es möglich ist, in Sekundenbruchteilen mit gigantische Geldsummen, riesige Spekulationsgewinne zu erzielen, wird sich daran nix ändern.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, das Regierungen einzelner Staaten überhaupt nicht mehr gegen die geballte Macht der global operierenden Konzerne was ausrichten
> können. Solange es möglich ist, in Sekundenbruchteilen mit gigantische Geldsummen, riesige Spekulationsgewinne zu erzielen, wird sich daran nix ändern.


 
Was haben denn Spekulationsgewine mit dem Thema zu tun?  Keine der Firmen, die von den Subventionen um die es hier geht macht ihr Geld mit irgendwelchen Spekulationen an der Börse! 
Die wenigsten Firmen sind dazu riesige Konzerne. Ein Zementhersteller oder ne Aluhütte (gibts sowas in D überhaupt noch?) ist normalerweise als Konzern dann doch noch relativ überschaubar - da gibts sicherlich auch Ausnahmen, aber Big Player sind das nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Gibts in Deutschland noch. Spontan gegoogelte Zahlen für 2009 geben immerhin 600.000 Tonnen Jahresproduktion an. Und mangelnde Größe (die mehrere-1000-Mitarbeiter Klasse erreichen sie afaik schon noch) lässt sich durch Koordination ausgleichen. Zumindest wenn ich in der Presse was vom Auftreten der groß-CO2-Produzenten lese, stehen sie meist sehr geschlossen dar, d.h. die z.B. Aluminiumproduzenten in Schulterschluss mit den Kohlekraftwerksbetreibern (die am besten gleich noch die Landesführung aus den Braunkohleförderländern im Gepäck haben), unterstützt von der Stahlindustrie,... - da sind einige Lobbyschwergewichte dabei.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. August 2012)

Na so richtig groß sind die dann aber echt nur im Verbund. Von internationalen Großkonzernen ist da aber immer noch wenig zu sehen.


----------



## Uter (6. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Zur generellen Frage:
Die aktuell regierenden Parteien stehen grundsätzlich eher für Wirtschaftsförderung denn für Umweltschutz. Folglich sind nahezu alle aktuellen Handlungen kurstreu und man müsste die Politiker dafür loben, dass sie dem Kurs ihrer Parteien treu bleiben. Ob man selbst die Werte, für die die jeweiligen Parteien stehen, gut findet ist eine ganz andere Frage, aber die Regierung wurde nunmal gewählt, also tuen das scheinbar die meisten Leute. Der einzige grobe Verstoß gegen den Kurs der Regierung war der Atomausstieg, aber über den beschwere ich mich persönlich auch nicht. Folglich sehe ich kein Fehler bei der Regierung, sondern nur bei den Wählern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir schon lange ein sehr flexibiles Stromnetz hätten, würde in Deutschland die Möglichkeit auch nur diskutiert, ein Unternehmen, dass Grundversorgungsfunktionen (z.B. Stromnetz) vom Staat übernommen hat, zu zwangsenteignen (d.h. nicht verstaatlichen durch Aufkauf, sondern durch Beschlagnahmung), wenn es (bzw. seine Eigentümer) der damit verbundenen Verantwortung nicht nachkommt.
> (Von Banken mal ganz zu schweigen. FSM-Kredite an Banken? Paah. Möchte nicht wissen, wie schnell wir spekulierende Finanzinstitute an der Leine hätten, wenn die Drohung im Raume stände, FSM-Kredite zu normalen Konditionen an Firmen zu geben...)


 Bei der Strom-, Wasser-, Brennstoffversorgung, bei der Müllentsorgung und auch beim ÖV und den Kommunikationsmitteln bin ich deiner Meinung, auch wenn das sehr schwer durchsetzbar wäre. Bei Banken wird die Sache deutlich schwieriger und fraglicher, aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei der Strom-, Wasser-, Brennstoffversorgung, bei der Müllentsorgung und auch beim ÖV und den Kommunikationsmitteln bin ich deiner Meinung, auch wenn das sehr schwer durchsetzbar wäre. Bei Banken wird die Sache deutlich schwieriger und fraglicher, aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema.


 
Alles was zur Grundversorgung der Menschen gehört muss kontrolliert werden. Ich meine nicht dass das staatlich gelenkte Konzerne sein müssen aber es müssen unabhängige Kontrolleure geben bzw. ein Kontrollgremium. 
Die Energiekonzerne investieren kaum etwas um das Stromnetz intakt zu halten oder gar auszubauen. Die schröpfen liebe die Gewinne ab und wenn -- in 40 Jahren -- das Stromnetz marode ist und erneuert werden muss schreien die Energiekonzerne nach dem Staat der das doch bitte bezahlen soll da es ja um die Wähler geht.

Wenn es nach der Koalition geht würde die am Liebsten alle Umweltgesetze abschaffen weil die ja die Wirtschaft blockieren bzw. die Produktion verteuern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Uter schrieb:


> Zur generellen Frage:
> Die aktuell regierenden Parteien stehen grundsätzlich eher für Wirtschaftsförderung denn für Umweltschutz. Folglich sind nahezu alle aktuellen Handlungen kurstreu und man müsste die Politiker dafür loben, dass sie dem Kurs ihrer Parteien treu bleiben. Ob man selbst die Werte, für die die jeweiligen Parteien stehen, gut findet ist eine ganz andere Frage, aber die Regierung wurde nunmal gewählt, also tuen das scheinbar die meisten Leute. Der einzige grobe Verstoß gegen den Kurs der Regierung war der Atomausstieg, aber über den beschwere ich mich persönlich auch nicht. Folglich sehe ich kein Fehler bei der Regierung, sondern nur bei den Wählern.



Die wären sowieso noch einmal ein anderes Thema (vor allem im Falle der FDP), aber imho liegt hier auch ein gewisser Verstoß gegen die vorgeblichen eigenen Grundsätze vor. Zu Marktliberalismus gehört es nämlich z.B. auch, keine Sonderregelungen für bestimmte Unternehmen zu schaffen und zur Förderung des Technologiestandortes Deutschland gehört es, Finanzmittel nicht auf veraltete Industrien zu konzentrieren. "Deutsche Arbeitsplätze sichern" macht man auch nicht, in dem man den Solarmarkt in Deutschland zum kollabieren bringt (nicht durch die Kürzungen als solche - die waren teilweise versprochen worden und sind somit wohl vom Wähler gewünscht - , sondern durch das Hickhack bei deren Umsetzung, was jede Planungssicherheit und damit jede Investition unmöglich macht), während man zeitgleich einen großen Teil der sogenannten "Entwicklungshilfe" nach China überweist, von wo aus dann staatlich subventionierte Unternehmen die deutsche Konkurrenz in die Pleite treiben.
Und dass jede Form von zusätzlichen Zuschüssen/Steuererlässen in Widerspruch zur Haushaltskonsolidierung (seit wann versprechen Merkel&Co jetzt schon ausgeglichene Haushalte?) stehen, ist sowieso klar.

Dazu kommmen noch die im Startpost erwähnten Versprecher zum Thema Klimaschutz, 2 °C Ziel und Energiewende. Die gehörten zugegebenermaßen nicht zu den Wahlversprechen der aktuellen Regierung, sie werden aber schon seit längerer Zeit zu den wiederholt öffentlich proklammierten Zielsetzungen - Union&FDP behaupten also, so etwas zu erreichen wollen (auch wenn sie bei der letzten Wahl nicht dazu beauftragt wurde), sie handelt aber entgegen dieser vorgeblichen Ziele.


----------



## Uter (7. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu Marktliberalismus gehört es nämlich z.B. auch, keine Sonderregelungen für bestimmte Unternehmen zu schaffen und zur Förderung des Technologiestandortes Deutschland gehört es, Finanzmittel nicht auf veraltete Industrien zu konzentrieren.


Es wurde nie versprochen den Weltmarkt zu liberalisieren und wenn man ganze Industriezweige vergünstigt (statt sie schrumpfen/aussterben zu lassen), dann steht das sicher nicht im Widerspruch zu den Zielen.
Von veralteten Industrien kann hier auch keine Rede sein. Es geht hier um solide Industrien, deren Produkte immer benötigt und alternativ importiert werden. Die Vergünstigung der inländischen Produktion macht den Staat nicht nur unabhängiger und sichert know how und Arbeitsplätze, sondern ist sicher auch besser für die Umwelt als die Produktion in Ländern ohne Auflagen und den anschließenden Transport um die halbe Welt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Deutsche Arbeitsplätze sichern" macht man auch nicht, in dem man den Solarmarkt in Deutschland zum kollabieren bringt (nicht durch die Kürzungen als solche - die waren teilweise versprochen worden und sind somit wohl vom Wähler gewünscht - , sondern durch das Hickhack bei deren Umsetzung, was jede Planungssicherheit und damit jede Investition unmöglich macht), während man zeitgleich einen großen Teil der sogenannten "Entwicklungshilfe" nach China überweist, von wo aus dann staatlich subventionierte Unternehmen die deutsche Konkurrenz in die Pleite treiben.


Die Solarindustrie hat sicher (noch) nicht ansatzweise so viele Arbeitsplätze und Gewinn gebracht wie die oben genannten Industriezweige. Trotzdem war das Verhalten der Regierung nicht gut, aber dafür hatte sie auch nie geworben und sich bei der Wahl eher gegen diese Industrie gestellt.
Die Entwicklungshilfe an China führt zu einer deutlichen Verbesserung der politischen Beziehungen und kann so auch deutschen Unternehmen einen neuen, sehr großen Markt erschließen. Vermutlich bringt sie der deutschen Wirtschaft mehr als das sie kostet (damit sind auch abwandernde Firmen gemeint). Unterm Strich hat das aber auch nichts mehr mit der deutschen Energiepolitik zu tun.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dass jede Form von zusätzlichen Zuschüssen/Steuererlässen in Widerspruch zur Haushaltskonsolidierung (seit wann versprechen Merkel&Co jetzt schon ausgeglichene Haushalte?) stehen, ist sowieso klar.


Das ganze kapitalistische System basiert auf Wachstum. Wenn man mehr spart und weniger in Wachstum investiert, dann sinken die Devisen und damit der Wert des Geldes schneller als man sparen kann. Das endloses Wachstum nicht möglich ist, ist auch klar, aber bis jetzt gibts keine funktionierenden Gegenvorschlag.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu kommmen noch die im Startpost erwähnten Versprecher zum Thema Klimaschutz, 2 °C Ziel und Energiewende. Die gehörten zugegebenermaßen nicht zu den Wahlversprechen der aktuellen Regierung, sie werden aber schon seit längerer Zeit zu den wiederholt öffentlich proklammierten Zielsetzungen - Union&FDP behaupten also, so etwas zu erreichen wollen (auch wenn sie bei der letzten Wahl nicht dazu beauftragt wurde), sie handelt aber entgegen dieser vorgeblichen Ziele.


 Abgesehen von der allgemeinen Sinnfrage der CO2-Reduzierung ist mir eine Regierung, die das durchzieht, wofür sie gewählt wurde deutlich lieber als eine Regierung, die danach ganz andere Dinge in den Vordergrund stellt und diese versucht zu erfüllen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Subventionen für Unternehmen, die man angeblich nicht mehr mag (und deren Produkte aus gutem Grund von der Bevölkerung abgelehnt werden), die zweite:
Deutschland bürgt für Atomkraftwerke im Ausland - Wirtschaft - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Liegt das daran dass deutsche Unternehmen die Atomanlagen bauen und der Staat so eine verdeckte Subvention bzw. eine Sicherheit den Unternehmen anbieten will falls das Projekt doch noch scheitern sollte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Deswegen spreche ich von Subventionen und deswegen steht da "Die sogenannten Hermes-Bürgschaften sind Sicherheiten beim Export deutscher Zulieferungen oder Dienstleistungen".
Derzeit steht die Atomkraft weltweit in der Kritik, die meisten potentiellen Betreiber kommen zu dem Schluss, dass ein sicheres AKW unrentabel sein könnten und Staaten haben sowieso kein Geld - damit ist für die Hersteller das Risiko recht groß, dass sie auf einem Auftrag sitzenbleiben und es ist für sie fast unmöglich, jemanden zu finden, der die Finanzierung übernehmen könnte.
Außer unserere liebe, angeblich an Energiewenden interessierte, Bundesregierung. Die übernimmt die Finanzierung und fremde Risiken liebendgern. Und sie hat dabei auch keine Sicherheitsbedenken - sehr zur Freude der Atomlobby. Währenddessen schlagen sich die EE-Hersteller mit monatlich neu ausgewürfelten Rahmenbedingungen, gegenläufigem Populismus aus Regierungskreisen und fehlenden Anbindungen, die von denen gebaut werden müssten, die das geringste Interesse daran haben, herum.


----------



## nay (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Subventionen sind Gift für die Wirtschaft und den Fortschritt, ungerecht sowieso. Überall wo der Staat seine ekelhaften Finger im Spiel hat wird Geld verbrannt. Die Leute sind ja zu dumm selbst zu entscheiden wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben möchten. Wenn Solarenergie so super toll wäre, dann würden die Leute wohl auch ohne Subventionen kaufen, oder?

Über diese ganze Klimadiskussion will ich gar nicht reden, sondern die Menschen in der BRD selbst entscheiden lassen: Durch Angebot und Nachfrage und nicht durch Planwirtschaft.


----------



## ich111 (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



nay schrieb:


> Subventionen sind Gift für die Wirtschaft und den Fortschritt, ungerecht sowieso. Überall wo der Staat seine ekelhaften Finger im Spiel hat wird Geld verbrannt. Die Leute sind ja zu dumm selbst zu entscheiden wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben möchten. Wenn Solarenergie so super toll wäre, dann würden die Leute wohl auch ohne Subventionen kaufen, oder?
> 
> Über diese ganze Klimadiskussion will ich gar nicht reden, sondern die Menschen in der BRD selbst entscheiden lassen: Durch Angebot und Nachfrage und nicht durch Planwirtschaft.


 Das würde nicht funktionieren, da alle einfach schauen, dass die alles einfach möglichst billig produzieren und erhalten. Ein bisschen muss der Staat schon eingreifen.


----------



## nay (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Ich sehe den kausalen Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## ich111 (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Die meisten Menschen kaufen nach dem Preis und die Stromkonzerne verlangen natürlich mehr Kohle wenn sie investieren müssen.

Übrigens war der Atomausstieg auch von seiten der Unabhängikeit von Industrie und Staat ganz wichtig. Es kann nämlich nicht sein, dass Atomenergie bis zum geht nicht mehr subventioniert wird, die Unternehmen das große Geld kassieren und der Staat dann die Entsorgung des Atommülls übernimmt. Atomstom wäre dann nämlich nicht konkurrenzfähig, wenn die Konzerne alles selbst zahlen würden und hochgegangen wär dann auch schon ein Meiler, weil die Firmen auf Sicherheit etc gerne mal etwas verzichten um noch größeren Profit zu schlagen


----------



## nay (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Wenn Atomstrom nicht konkurrenzfähig wäre, dann lass ihn doch nicht konkurrenzfähig sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Atomkraft war damals einfach "in". Jeder wollte sie nutzen und niemand dachte daran was am Ende dabei übrig bleibt und die, die das wussten wurden ignoriert.
Und die Atomlobby hat es nun mal immer sehr gut geschafft die Folgekosten dafür auf den Staat abzuschieben.
Was aber nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Das ist in anderen Branchen auch so. Der Kohleabbau hat Teile des Landes zerstört und den Untergrund ausgehöhlt.
Aber die Folgekosten dessen werden nicht von den Energiekonzernen getragen sondern alleine vom Steuerzahler.
So betrachtet ist jede Form der Energiegewinnung subventioniert. Wieso also nicht auch die Solartechnik?
Da haben wir nur den Nachteil dass wir irgendwann mal vor Milliarden Solarpanel stehen die recycelt werden müssen. 
Keine Ahnung wer das am Ende bezahlt. Aber ich hätte einen Tipp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



nay schrieb:


> Wenn _XYZ_ so super toll wäre, dann würden die Leute wohl auch ohne Subventionen kaufen, oder?


 
Das setzt (allgemein - nicht nur bei der von dir genannten Solartechnik) zwei Dinge vorraus
- 1.: Die Leute haben Ahnung. Gerade bei moderner, komplexer Technologie und bei indirekten Folgeeffekten (z.B. Klimadestabilisierung durch Nutzung fossiler Energieträger) ist es für den Laien aber schlicht nicht mehr möglich, von allem eine Ahnung zu haben. Dazu ist die Technik mittlerweile zu kompliziert. Z.T. kann die Politik dies indirekt korrigieren (z.B. in dem eine staatliches Bio-Siegel Lebensmittel mit bestimmten positiven Nebeneffekten leicht erkennbar macht), z.T. reicht dies aber nicht aus (wenn z.B. niemand ohne finanzielle Anreize auf Bio-Lebensmittel umstellt und der Verbrauch so das Logi nie zu Gesicht und somit keine Gegelenheit bekommt, durch sein Kaufverhalten zu entscheiden) oder es schlicht nicht praktikabel (z.B. die Leute, die "Bio" kaufen in der Annahme, es wäre gesünder - was genau es ist könnte man aber nur über einen längeren Beipackzettel kommunizieren. Und auf z.B. Strom kannst du gar nichts draufkleben)
- 2.: Die Käufer sind auch die potentiell betroffenen. Das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage scheitert schlichtweg an nach- oder ausgelagerten Effekten. Selbst wenn sich Leute darüber im klaren sind, dass sie z.B. die Produktion von Atommüll den nächsten 100 Generationen das Leben versauen, ist ihnen das schlichtweg egal.

In solchen Fällen kann man Unrecht entweder geschehen lassen - oder man greift staatlich ein. (wobei ich Subventionen da auch so ziemlich das beknackteste Mittel finde. Der eine macht was falsch und wir investieren viel Geld darein, damit andere es hoffentlich besser machen? Dann will ich auch dafür bezahlt werden, dass ich keine Läden ausraube  . Aber ich bin ja kein Großkonzern  )


----------



## nay (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Es sollten einfach die bestehenden Gesetze durchgesetzt werden. Das ist die einzige Aufgabe des Staates. Dann kann vor Gericht entschieden werden ob beispielsweise die Lagerung von Atommüll oder Abgase anderen Menschen schaden.

Angeblich leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat, also soll auch Recht gelten und nicht sowas wie "ja die sind zu dumm, ich bin klüger und so wirds gemacht".


----------



## Seeefe (19. August 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



nay schrieb:


> Es sollten einfach die bestehenden Gesetze durchgesetzt werden. Das ist die einzige Aufgabe des Staates. Dann kann vor Gericht entschieden werden ob beispielsweise die Lagerung von Atommüll oder Abgase anderen Menschen schaden.
> 
> Angeblich leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat, also soll auch Recht gelten und nicht sowas wie "ja die sind zu dumm, ich bin klüger und so wirds gemacht".


 
Der Rechtsstaat bei uns bringt nur den Verbrechern und Korrupten etwas


----------



## insekt (30. November 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Die Energiepolitik der Bundesregierung erinnert mich immer mehr an die Eisenbahnwirtschaft wie sie in Ayn Rands "Atlas Shrugged" beschrieben wird.

Energiewende: EU-Kommission geht gegen Stromsubventionen vor - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Passend zum Thema
Neue Geschenke für die Industrie: Schizophrene Stromsubventionen - taz.de


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Ich kann den Artikel nicht lesen weil er Geld kostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Du kannst anklicken, dass du nicht zahlst und ihn lesen. Taz ist frei verfügbar, bittet nur darum, dass man freie Berichterstattung unterstützt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

In letzter Zeit scheint Rösler bzw. die FDP gegen alles zu sein was dem Umweltschutz förderlich ist.
Die Partei hat sich zu einer reinen Industriellenpartei entwickelt und folgt nur noch ihrem Klientel. 
Rösler will die Industrie noch stärker von der EEG-Umlage befreien | Energienews | Energie - top agrar online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Eine reine Wirtschaftspartei war die FDP schon immer. Nur gehen ihr jetzt endgültig die Leute aus, die etwas anderes vortäuschen könnten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Früher hatte die FDP noch gute Ziele gehabt und besaßen gute Leute.
Seit Westerwelle ist die Partei zu einem Lobbyistenverein geworden. Mit Rösler werden sie aus dem Bundestag fliegen -- hoffentlich.

Bei mir steigen derzeit nicht nur die Energiekosten sondern auch die anderen Kosten wie Abwasser und Müllabfuhr. 
Die Lebensmittelindustrie wird die Kosten der Energieumlage zu 100% auf den Konsumenten abwälzen.
Nächstes Jahr wird ein sehr teures Jahr und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen da ich nicht glaube dass Rot/grün gewinnen wird.
Am Ende kommt es so wie vor der aktuellen Regierungskoalition. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass Steinbrück dann Außenminister werden will.


----------



## cultraider (8. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Der der andere Thread geschlossen wurde, hier nochmal meine 2 Pfennige 

Ganz ehrlich halte ich von den erneuerbaren Energiequellen nicht viel. Sie benötigen auch Unmengen an Energie in der Herstellung und greifen auch durch ihre Aufstellung in die Natur ein. Es gibt noch keine Langzeitforschungen inwiefern sich die Tiere dadurch belästigt fühlen. Die ganze sache ist in meinen Augen nur Augenwäscherei.
Außerdem werden immernoch neue "saubere" *hust* Kohlekraftwerke gebaut. Hahaha

Die sollen lieber die Atomkraftwerke noch ne Weile betreiben und das Geld was an Subventionen für die "Regenerativen Energien" draufgeht in die FUSIONS-Forschung stecken.

Und ja das ist mein Ernst und keine Träumerei


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Tschernobyl ist ja nur hochgegangen weil die ein abgeschaltentes Atomkraftwerk über seine Leistung brachten


----------



## Uter (8. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



cultraider schrieb:


> Sie benötigen auch Unmengen an Energie in der Herstellung und greifen auch durch ihre Aufstellung in die Natur ein.


Das trifft beides auch auf AKWs zu. (Die Urananreicherung frisst sehr viel Energie und würdest du gern direkt neben einem AKW leben?) 



cultraider schrieb:


> Es gibt noch keine Langzeitforschungen inwiefern sich die Tiere dadurch belästigt fühlen.


Wasserkraft schafft neue Lebensräume und es wird meist übergründlich darauf geachtet, dass Staustufen etc. auch für Fische passierbar bleiben. Bei Windkraft sterben deutlich weniger Vögel als am Hochspannungsnetz (welches man teilweise verringern könnte, wenn man den Strom durch Windkraft recht verbrauchernah erzeugt). Iirc war es ca. eine "0" weniger. Biogas und Geothermie hat ähnliche Voraussetzungen wie andere Kraftwerke.



cultraider schrieb:


> Außerdem werden immernoch neue "saubere" *hust* Kohlekraftwerke gebaut. Hahaha


Kohlekraftwerke sauberer zu machen ist durchaus sinnvoll. Neubauten kommen dagegen v.a. von den Parteien, die gegen EE sind. Kurz- bis mittelfristig ist es auch deutlich günstiger, langfristig dagegen deutlich teurer. 



cultraider schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber die Atomkraftwerke noch ne Weile betreiben und das Geld was an Subventionen für die "Regenerativen Energien" draufgeht in die FUSIONS-Forschung stecken.


Was ist mit...
a) den Subventionen für die Atomkraftwerke?
b) dem Atommüll, für den aktuell (und vermutlich für die nächsten >>>100 Jahre) der Steuerzahler zahlen muss?
c) der Tatsache, dass es noch nichtmal den Ansatz von wirtschaftlichen Fusionskraftwerken gibt? Was ist, wenn die Fustionskraftwerke erst deutlich nach dem Ausgehen der fossilenen Energieträger nutzbar werden (oder nie)?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Tschernobyl ist ja nur hochgegangen  weil die ein abgeschaltentes Atomkraftwerk über seine Leistung  brachten


Nein, es ist wegen menschlichem Versagen passiert, was jederzeit wieder vorkommen kann (bzw. nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis es wieder vorkommt).


----------



## totovo (8. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



> Wieso entfällt die Herstellung von Silizium in der Sahara?



Weil ich nicht von Solarzellen rede, sondern von Sonnenkraftwerken. In denen werden mit Hilfe von Parabolspiegeln Leitungen mit Öl oder Wasser erhitzt und damit dann Turbinen angetrieben.



> Das wäre eine schöne Lösung .
> 
> Es gibt nur leider ein klitzekleines Problem und das ist die Stromübertragung.
> 
> Die leitungen müssten gigantisch sein, da der Leitungswiderstand mit der Länge der Leitung sich auch erhöht.



Leitungen aus der Sahara zu uns sind technisch nicht wirklich schwer realisierbar. Ich sag nur hochspannungs Gleichstromleitungen, da geht sehr wenig Energie "verloren"




> Es gibt noch weitere Probleme:
> 
> -politische Instabilität der Region
> -Die Energieversorgung Europas wäre zu einem Gutteil unmittelbar von einigen Nordafrikanischen Staaten abhängig die nach Belieben "den Lichtschalter umlegen" könnten



Das sind in der Tat Probleme, die es zu Lösen gillt... Wobei man sich da sicher mit Marokko einen nicht arg unzuverlässigen Partner einhandeln würde...



> -Zum Bereitstellen der Energie in der Nacht wären gigantische Speicherkapazitäten erforderlich
> -Speicherung verringert die Effizienz; ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerk verbrät etwa 20% der Energie die man hineinpumpt; das müsste man durch (noch) mehr Solarzellen ausgleichen



wie gesagt, ich rede nicht von Solarzellen...
Das ist außerdem nicht so gigantisch viel, wenn am Tag die Sonne ~10h runterbrät. Andere, effizientere Großspeicher haben wir nicht...



> -Enormer Wartungsaufwand; zigtausend Quadratkilometer Solarzellen *irgendwo in der Wüste* sind nicht gerade einfach zu warten




es gab da mal ein schönes Kozept eines nahezu wartungsfreien Parabolspiegel Kraftwerks, ich suche mal. aber im Prinzip muss das nicht "mitten im Nirgendwo stehen" es gibt genug große Städte am Rande der Wüsten, die die nötige Infrastruktur bieten.

Wie gesagt, auch diese Idee bietet viele Schwachstellen, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach die umweltfreundlichste und beste Alternative. 
Atomstrom ist und bleibt für mich die beste Energiequelle für die nächsten ~50 Jahre...

Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es dann wirtschaftliche Konzepte für Fusionskraftwerke geben wird. Bei all meinem Verstand als angehender (Natur)Wissenschaftler. Das man irgendwann mal Kernernergie nutzen könnte hat sich Marie Curie als sie um 1900 die Radioktivität erforschte, auch nie erträumen können... 

Also in dem Sinne: immer in die Zukunft schauen, es gibt kein Problem, was sich nicht lösen lässt


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Kernfusion ist aber eine andere Nummer als Kernspaltung.
Die 100 Millionen Grad musst du perfekt abschirmen. Dann musst du das erzeugte Helium vom Wasserstoff trennen und dann hast du noch den Neutronenbeschuss auf die gesamte Anlage.
Ein Fusionsrekatur ist nun mal eine gigantische Neutronenquelle.
Ich bezweifel dass ein Fusionskraftwerk jemals wirtschaftliche arbeiten kann.
Und wo überhaupt willst du den Strom herbekommen denn das Fusionskraftwerk zum Hochfahren braucht? Willst du gleich daneben ein Atomkraftwerk bauen?
So ungefähr wie bei Wasserstoffbomben. Ohne Atombombe kannst du keine zünden.

Und die Idee mit der Sahara ist ja schön und gut. Aber das Gebiet ist politisch höchst instabil. Du wirst niemals Investoren für ein dertiges Projekt finden.


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Idee mit der Sahara ist ja schön und gut. Aber das Gebiet ist politisch höchst instabil. Du wirst niemals Investoren für ein dertiges Projekt finden.


 
Marokko ist politisch stabil und dort macht man sich seit Jahren stark dafür als Standort solcher Anlagen zu dienen.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Willst du das gesamte Europa mit Energie aus der Sahara versorgen wird Marokko alleine nicht reichen.


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du das gesamte Europa mit Energie aus der Sahara versorgen wird Marokko alleine nicht reichen.


 
Möglichkeiten gibt es genug. Im schlimmsten Fall verteidigen wir uns eben nicht am Hindukusch sondern in Nordafrika.

Skandinavien könnten wir auch noch anzapfen. Brüderles Blockade soll angeblich am bröckeln sein.

20.09.2010: Deutschland könnte mit Wasserkraft aus Norwegen auf 100% Ökostrom umstellen - REPORT MAINZ :: Presse | SWR.de


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Dazu musst du aber erst mal wieder Stromtrassen legen und wir alle wissen ja wie schnell die Unternehmen dabei sind solche neuen Trassen zu bauen.


----------



## totovo (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kernfusion ist aber eine andere Nummer als Kernspaltung.



Wir sind heute aber auch technisch viel, viel Weiter als in den 1930´er Jahren 




> Die 100 Millionen Grad musst du perfekt abschirmen. Dann musst du das erzeugte Helium vom Wasserstoff trennen und dann hast du noch den Neutronenbeschuss auf die gesamte Anlage.



Glaub mir, das weiß ich und das es zumindest für Minuten möglich ist, wurde schon gezeigt. Alles Andere ist eine Technische Frage, die man mit den entsprechenden Mitteln auch lösen kann und wird 




> Ein Fusionsrekatur ist nun mal eine gigantische Neutronenquelle.



Ja, dass stimmt, wobei sich das schon einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen lässt, das Problem sind eher das extrem heiße Plasma




> Ich bezweifel dass ein Fusionskraftwerk jemals wirtschaftliche arbeiten kann.
> Und wo überhaupt willst du den Strom herbekommen denn das Fusionskraftwerk zum Hochfahren braucht? Willst du gleich daneben ein Atomkraftwerk bauen?
> So ungefähr wie bei Wasserstoffbomben. Ohne Atombombe kannst du keine zünden.



_"An unmöglichen Dingen soll man selten verzweifeln, an schweren nie."_

       -- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Keiner kann sagen was in 20, 30 oder 50 Jahren möglich ist, mit diesen Zweifeln wäre ich daher sehr vorsichtig. Wenn Wissenschaftler neue Techniken/Dinge immer bezweifeln würden, nur weil sie grad noch sehr abstrakt erscheinen, dann wären wir noch im Mittelalter. Da gab es auch eine Institution die neuen Dingen immer skeptisch gegenübestand: Die Kirche 


Ähm, deswegen spreche ich ja die ganze Zeit davon, die Atomkraftwerke erst abzuschalten, wenn die Alternative zur verfügung steht 





> Und die Idee mit der Sahara ist ja schön und gut. Aber das Gebiet ist politisch höchst instabil. Du wirst niemals Investoren für ein dertiges Projekt finden.




Marokko ist wie gesagt ziemlich stabil und es redet auch niemand davon die gesammte Energie aus dieser einen Quelle zu gewinnen...

Aber ich sags mal so: mit einer Fläche in der Sahara so groß wie Brandenburg kann man Alle Industriestaaten locker mit strom versorgen! (im Idealfall)


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Wir sind heute aber auch technisch viel, viel Weiter als in den 1930´er Jahren



Ich weiß aber in Sachen Fusion immer noch so weit wie vor 20 Jahren. 



totovo schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das weiß ich und das es zumindest für Minuten möglich ist, wurde schon gezeigt. Alles Andere ist eine Technische Frage, die man mit den entsprechenden Mitteln auch lösen kann und wird



Ich weiß. Ich habe mich in die Materie eingelesen.
Es gibt aber derzeit nur experimentelle Fusionsreaktoren die alle das Problem haben dass der Neutronenbeschuss die Komponenten schädigt. Abgesehen von der starken Strahlung die dabei entsteht denn durch die Neutronen entstehen Isotope die eben radioaktiv sind.

Und derzeit gibt es noch keine Materialen die den Neutronenbeschuss standhalten ohne zu Isotopen zu werden -- und ich wüsste auch nicht wie das überhaupt möglich sein könnte.
Dass die Bewegungsenergie der Neutronen letztendlich die Energie ist die nutzbar ist, ist mir bekannt. 
Aber du musst eben das Plasma erst erzeugen. Das kostet eine Menge Energie und dann läuft ein Tokamak Reaktor nicht kontinuierelich sondern in Impulsen.
Kommt das Plasma auch nur für Mikrosekunden gegen die Innenwand fällt die Temperatur sofort und der Fusionsprozess ist beendet.



totovo schrieb:


> Ja, dass stimmt, wobei sich das schon einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen lässt, das Problem sind eher das extrem heiße Plasma



Das Problem ist auch das Helium das entsteht. Denn das musst du weg bekommen denn es behindert ja die Fusion. Es ist halt das Abfallprodukt.
Helium Kerne sind aber elektrisch geladen -- wie sie also vom restlichen Plasma trennen wenn alles in einem Magnetfeld gefangen ist?



totovo schrieb:


> Keiner kann sagen was in 20, 30 oder 50 Jahren möglich ist, mit diesen Zweifeln wäre ich daher sehr vorsichtig. Wenn Wissenschaftler neue Techniken/Dinge immer bezweifeln würden, nur weil sie grad noch sehr abstrakt erscheinen, dann wären wir noch im Mittelalter. Da gab es auch eine Institution die neuen Dingen immer skeptisch gegenübestand: Die Kirche



In 20 oder 50 oder 100 Jahren haben wir andere Technologien um Windkraft besser nutzen zu können und effizientere Solaranlagen. Dann ist die Kernfusion überflüssig. 
Die Politik muss eben nur die Weichen stellen und das tut sie aktuell nicht. Ich hoffe dass sich das im September ändern wird.



totovo schrieb:


> Ähm, deswegen spreche ich ja die ganze Zeit davon, die Atomkraftwerke erst abzuschalten, wenn die Alternative zur verfügung steht



Und ich will sie eben sofort abschalten und zwar weltweit. Denn der Atommüll ist nun mal ein Problem das die gesamte Menschheit betrifft.
Nur gemeinsam wird man meiner Meinung nach eine dauerthafte Lösung erarbeiten können.



totovo schrieb:


> Marokko ist wie gesagt ziemlich stabil und es redet auch niemand davon die gesammte Energie aus dieser einen Quelle zu gewinnen...


 
Und wer sagt dass das so bleibt wenn du in Marokko Energie Analgen installierst und Nachbarstaaten bekommen nichts?


----------



## totovo (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber in Sachen Fusion immer noch so weit wie vor 20 Jahren.



naja, immerhin rückt der erste wirklich große Versuchsreaktor in greifbare nähe. Das man hinter dem Zeitplan 20 Jahre hinterherhinkt hatte ich schon mal geschrieben. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an den finanziellen Mitteln. Mit Geld ist sehr viel möglich 





> Ich weiß. Ich habe mich in die Materie eingelesen.
> Es gibt aber derzeit nur experimentelle Fusionsreaktoren die alle das Problem haben dass der Neutronenbeschuss die Komponenten schädigt. Abgesehen von der starken Strahlung die dabei entsteht denn durch die Neutronen entstehen Isotope die eben radioaktiv sind.



Das ist wahr, wobei man nicht davon ausgeht, dass die Materialien die direkt vom Neutronenbeschuss betroffen sind viel öfter austauschen muss als bei herkömmlichen Fisionskraftwerken zum Beispiel die Kernnhüllen der Brennelemente - nur werden halt hier die kompletten Brennelemente ausgetauscht. In einem Fusionsreaktor müssten man Strukturrelevante Teile austauschen. Schwierig aber machbar!





> Und derzeit gibt es noch keine Materialen die den Neutronenbeschuss standhalten ohne zu Isotopen zu werden -- und ich wüsste auch nicht wie das überhaupt möglich sein könnte.



Ganz ohne Isotopbildung wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, ich weiß aber, dass man an Materialien arbeitet die nicht länger als 100 Jahre lagern müssen bevor sie recycelt werden können (nein, das sind keine Luftschlösser, solche Materialien gibt es, nur bisher nicht in den benötigten Mengen).  Derzeit verwendet man sehr spezielle Chrom-Nickel-Edelstählen... bei deren Beschuss mit Neutronen entsteht CO 60, dass strahlt auf Jahrtausende hochradioaktiv...




> Dass die Bewegungsenergie der Neutronen letztendlich die Energie ist die nutzbar ist, ist mir bekannt.



Ja, das problem ist halt, dass man nicht alle Protonen wegfangen kann, wie in einer Fisionsreaktion, dann hat man ja kein Effekt. Was man aber machen kann ist, das Tritium was man sowieso braucht und sonst extrem aufwändig gewinnen muss, mit den sowieso verfügbaren Neutronen aus Lithium zu erzeugen.




> Aber du musst eben das Plasma erst erzeugen. Das kostet eine Menge Energie und dann läuft ein Tokamak Reaktor nicht kontinuierelich sondern in Impulsen.
> Kommt das Plasma auch nur für Mikrosekunden gegen die Innenwand fällt die Temperatur sofort und der Fusionsprozess ist beendet.



Ja das ist schon klar, dass man das Plasma erst mal heizen muss. Das ist ja das Problem der "kleinen" Versuchsanlagen. Du hast sehr wenig Plasma, was du mit viel Energie versorgen musst um es zu heizen, aber es kommt bei der Kernfusion zu wenig rum... man braucht also mehr Plasma um wirtschaftlich zu werden!

Das Plasma kann man mittlerweile recht gut auf der Bahn halten, unterhalb der Fusionstemp. sogar für mehrere Stunden, das eigentliche Problem:





> Das Problem ist auch das Helium das entsteht. Denn das musst du weg bekommen denn es behindert ja die Fusion. Es ist halt das Abfallprodukt.
> Helium Kerne sind aber elektrisch geladen -- wie sie also vom restlichen Plasma trennen wenn alles in einem Magnetfeld gefangen ist?



Das Helium da raus zu bekommen ist in der Tat ein ziemliches Problem. Und das ist auch, was den Prozess bisher immer wieder abbrechen lässt!
Eine Möglichkeit ist, das Helium in den Impulspausen zu extrahieren, keine Ahnung wie das genau Funktioniert, aber das scheint den Prozess bisher zu lange zu unterbrechen!





> In 20 oder 50 oder 100 Jahren haben wir andere Technologien um Windkraft besser nutzen zu können und effizientere Solaranlagen. Dann ist die Kernfusion überflüssig.
> Die Politik muss eben nur die Weichen stellen und das tut sie aktuell nicht. Ich hoffe dass sich das im September ändern wird.



Ich glaube nicht daran, das Wind und Sonnenenergie die Grundversorgung sicher stellen können... Kernfusion ist für mich unasweichlich, besonderst, wenn man irgendwann mal von der Erde aufbrechen will!




> Und ich will sie eben sofort abschalten und zwar weltweit. Denn der Atommüll ist nun mal ein Problem das die gesamte Menschheit betrifft.
> Nur gemeinsam wird man meiner Meinung nach eine dauerthafte Lösung erarbeiten können.



Ja, das ist ein Problem. Ich sehe allerdings keine Alternative. Zurück zu fossilen Trägern ist für mich keine Alternative!




> Und wer sagt dass das so bleibt wenn du in Marokko Energie Analgen installierst und Nachbarstaaten bekommen nichts?


 
Jaaa, das weiß keiner so genau  man sollte einfach dort ein Stück Wüste anektieren, brauchen die doch eh nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Rolk schrieb:


> Marokko ist politisch stabil und dort macht man sich seit Jahren stark dafür als Standort solcher Anlagen zu dienen.



Marokko ist politisch genauso stabil uns spannungsfrei, wie Ägypten vor 5 Jahren.




Superwip schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit das ein Land wie Deutschland *prinzipiell* Kernwaffen bauen könnte als Argument gegen die friedliche Nutzung der Kernenergie zu verwenden... ich denke wir haben wirklich größere Probleme...



Z.B. "Iran"? Z.B. "Nordkorea"? Wie willst du, ohne zu einer global militaristisch operrierenden Kolonialmacht zu werden, andere Staaten an der "friedlichen" Nutzung der Atomkraft hindern? Von dieser zur militärischen Nutzung ist es immer nur ein kleiner Schritt und es nützt wenig, wenn Japan und Deutschland kein Interesse daran haben, ihn zu gehen.
Andere werden ihn haben (dafür hat die Außenpolitik der USA gesorgt)




Whoosaa schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht, also dass man bei einer einmal getroffenen Entscheidung bleibt, kann man wohl sagen, Rot-Grün hätte es "souveräner" gemacht.
> Aber das allein entscheidet nicht darüber, welcher Weg jetzt besser ist.



Darüber habe ich auch keine Aussage gemacht, als du mir widersprochen hast 



> Manchmal erweisen sich "eher spontane" Entscheidungen (oder: Richtungsänderungen) als Glücksfall.. manchmal auch nicht.



Die "spontanen" Entscheidungen bzw. Verlautbarungen von schwarz-gelb zur Energiepolitik haben sich bislang in jedem einzelnen Fall als schadhaft erwiesen. Egal, ob es um Atom-, Solar- oder Windkraft ging. Jedes einzelne Mal wurde es entweder teuer für den Staat und/oder bremsend für den Ausbau (was letztlich wieder teuer für den Staat wird).



> So leid es mir tut, aber hier muss ich dir zustimmen.
> Subventionen komplett streichen - für Nuklearenergie wie für alternative Energien. Und dann den Markt (sprich: Stromkunden) entscheiden lassen.



Wenn "Subventionen streichen bedeutet, dass "Kraftwerksbetreiber müssen Versicherungen mit unbegrenzter Haftungshöhe abschließen" oder/und "ein sicheres Abwicklungskonzept ohne Bedarf staatlicher Mittel vorlegen", dann ist die Entscheidung zuungunsten von AKWs wohl nur eine Frage von Sekundenbruchteilen 
Und wenn wir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die Kosten fossiler Emissionen z.B. im Gesundheitssystem, in der Außenpolitik und/oder (international) durch die Klimaveränderung auf konventionelle Kraftwerke umlegen, dann würden weitere Abschaltungen innerhalb von Monaten folgen.




john201050 schrieb:


> Vor allem das Geschrei nach alternativen Energiequellen, aber sobald dann was gemacht werden soll:
> - Neue Hochspannungstrassen bei mir in der Nähe? Kommt gar nicht in Frage.
> - Windräder hier? Nö, die die sehen hässlich aus und sollen doch in einen anderen Teil Deutschlands.
> - Neue Pumpspeicherkraftwerke und Stauseen? Bloß nicht, macht ja die ganze Umwelt kaputt und zerstört die Heimat.
> - Der Strom wird teurer, als Begründung kommt der teure Ökostrom? Tja, spätestens da ist vielen die Umwelt doch nicht mehr so wichtig. (Ob das mit der Begründung stimmt oder nicht ist jetzt mal nebensächlich.)



Interessant ist übrigens, wie schnell sich die Meinungen zu neuen Kraftwerken oder Leitungen ändern können, wenn die als Investitionsprodukt mit Bürgerbeteiligung präsentiert werden...



> Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung, dass die Meisten mit ihrer Solaranlage nicht der Umwelt helfen wollen, (soooo umweltfreundlich sind die übrigens auch nicht) sondern einfach nur eine sichere Geldanlage mit möglichst noch Profit suchen.



Leider, leider, leider ist "Gewinn machen" im Kapitalismus die einzige Antriebskraft, die stark genug für die benötigten Veränderungen gibt. (und für alle anderen Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsformen hat man bislang noch nicht einmal eine ausreichend starke Motiviation finden können, um sie überhaupt dauerhaft einzurichten)




der_knoben schrieb:


> Wenn das der Iran seit 25 Jahren machen will, dann scheint das aber ein großes Problem zu sein. Selbst die CIA hat keine ANzeichen für die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen.



Der Iran wollte schon vor über 40 Jahren Atomenergie friedlich nutzen. Aber seit der Abkehr von US-gestützten Autokratien vor 34 Jahren haben sie keinen stabiles Projekt mehr auf die Beine stellen können, dass ihnen die Möglichkeit zum erfolgreichen AKW-Bau gegeben hätte.
Nord Korea dagegen hat wohl ab 89 systematisch mit der Plutoniumproduktion begonnen (was nur in kleinen Kapazitäten möglich ist, wenn man genau einen Reaktor und einen Strombedarf in der Größenordnung von zwei Reaktoren hat  ) und hat, trotz massiver Sanktionen, 2006 den ersten Bomben-Test durchgeführt. Ein Land mit unsanktioniertem Atomprogramm sollte keine Probleme haben, die gleiche Entwicklung in 5-10 Jahren zu durchlaufen.




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Fukushima hat keine neuen Erkenntnisse über die Gefahren der Atomkraft gebracht - das ganze war allerspätestens seit Tschernobyl 1986 jedem klar, und unserer Bundesregierung, allen voran Mutti Angie, gehört links und rechts eine geklebt dafür, dass sie nach Fukushima die Frechheit besitzen, sich hinzustellen und öffentlich zu erklären: das ändert alles! O-Ton der Kanzlerin:  Hallo? Tschernobyl?! Kann man ja mal vergessen, ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her.



Man weiß doch: Als Merkel sowas wie die Asse verantwortet hat, war sie nicht so perfekt wie heute...
(wobei es die Wähler heute eigentlich noch schneller merken, wenn die Politik mal wieder nur für Atomkonzerne gemacht wird...)




totovo schrieb:


> Ja, die Franzosen haben da wirklich komische Stellen für ihre AKW´s ausgesucht, aber auch in Frankreich gäbe es genug Küsten oder Flüsse an denen man AKW´s bauen könnte ohne sie uim Sommer abschalten zu müssen...



So? Nenn mal drei geeignete Flüsse, an denen noch keine stehen...



> Fusionsenergie ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit KEIN Luftschloss... Würde man dem so viel Bedeutung zukommen lassen wie dmals in den 1940´er Jahren der Kernspaltung, wären wir schon viel, viel weiter...
> Da hat aber auch die jetzige Energielobby ihre Finger im Spiel, die wollen ja erst mal ihr Öl und Gas los werden...



Also allein Deutschland investiert derzeit 100 Millionen € pro Jahr in Fusionsprojekte. Von militärischer Seite her wurde bekanntermaßen bis 1952 ebenfalls genug in Fusionstechnik investiert, um sie auf den Stand zu bringen, den Fissionstechnik 1945 hatte. Seitdem laufen auch die Arbeiten an Fusionsreaktoren, aber statt 7 Jahren Rückstand hat man wohl er 70 auf Fissionstechnik.
Und trotz erheblicher Subventionen da würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn mittlerweile nicht mehr in Fusions- als in Fissionsforschung investiert wurde.

(und vermutlich mehr, als man in erneuerbare hätte investieren müssen, um heute gar keine Probleme zu haben)



> Die Endlager frage ist wirklich ne schwierige sache, aber dafür lässt sich eine Lösung finden...



Diese Behauptung bringt man jetzt seit 50-60 Jahren. So langsam wäre es mal an der Zeit, sie zu beweisen. Denn bislang ist die erfolgreichste Lösung, die für die Endlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle haben, die Asse.
Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wer nach solchen Fehlschlägen immer noch das gleiche erzählt, der lügt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Das macht zwar keine Aussage über die realen potentiale von Atomenergie - aber es macht eine Aussage über die Vertrauensfähigkeit potentieller Betreiber. Die Aussage lautet "ungeeignet".




Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn die Kühlung eines Kernkraftwerks nicht gewährleistet werden kann dann ist das in den allermeisten Fällen kein Standortproblem. Mit geeigneten Kühlkonzepten kann man den Wasserverbrauch stark reduzieren.
> 
> Erdbebengefahr bedeutet nicht zwangsweise das ein Standort für Kernkraftwerke ungeeignet ist; man muss eben geeignete Maßnehmen ergreifen um die Kraftwerke erbebensicher zu machen-




Man muss, man kann, ...
Man kann (erwiesenermaßen) vollwertige AKWs in Erdorbits betreiben.
"Kann" nützt aber nichts, solange nicht auch ein "man finanzieren" dahinter steht. Und bislang ist schon ein einfacher EPR ohne sonderlichen Erdbebenschutz (oder auch nur sonst irgendwie sonderlich tollen Schutz) und mit konventioneller Kühlung so teuer, dass man die gleiche Nettoleistung billiger mit Windkraftwerken bekommt. Von sicheren Reaktoren der vierten Generation oder gar Endlagerung & Co mal ganz zu schweigen.
Rentabel, d.h. billiger als erneuerbare Energien, sind AKWs derzeit nur noch, wenn man sie mit Subventionen und ohne Sicherheitsbedenken (z.B. Angra III ) oder direkt mit russischer Technik (siehe diverse osteuropäische Projekte) baut. Großbritanien sucht derzeit z.B. ziemlich vergeblich nach einem Unternehmen, dass einen halbwegs sicheren Generation III+ Reaktor zu akzeptablen Preisen in die Landschaft stellt. Zwei Unternehmen sind schon abgesprungen, die Verhandlungen mit Avera sehen nicht gerade erfolgversprechend aus. Das gleiche gilt für OlkiluotoIV. Nachdem Block III derzeit ein Musterbeispiel dafür abliefert, dass sichere AKWs ein Verlustgeschäft ohne gleichen sind, springt bei IV ein Investor nach dem anderen ab. Derzeit klafft iirc eine Lücke von 40%.



> Es gibt verschiedene Konzepte von Brutreaktoren die man nicht pauschal als unsicher bezeichnen kann; einige davon insbesondere etwa der MSR sind wohl sicherer als aktuelle Leichtwasserreaktoren.



? Was ist daran sicherer?
Die Variante mit gelöstem Brennstoff wird afaik nicht weiter verfolgt (u.a. weil die komplexe chemische Aufbereitungsanlage alles andere als sicherer gewesen wäre, zumindest solange sie bezahlbar bleiben soll) und mit festen Brennstäben hat man de facto einen Reaktor, der zwar bei niedrigen Drücken arbeitet, aber auf einen festen Moderator angewiesen ist und somit in keinster Weise selbstmoderierend ist.
Das sind ziemlich genau die drei Eigenschaften, die einen Siedewasserreaktor ala Tschernobyl von einem Druckwasserreaktor als EPR unterscheiden. Mit "sicherer" hat es auf alle Fälle wenig zu tun - mit "sicher genug" erst recht nicht.



> Ein Abfallproblem sehe ich nicht. Mit Brutreaktoren und Wiederaufbereitung können spaltbare Anteile des Abfalls (in mehr oder weniger ferner Zukunft) zur Energiegewinnung genutzt werden, langlebige Spaltprodukte können zu kurzlebigen transmutiert werden- damit kann man die Menge des Abfalls und dessen Lebensdauer drastisch reduzieren.



Bislang "kann" rein gar nichts davon, sondern nur "könnte".




> Um die Probleme der Kerntechnik -die es wie bei praktisch jeder anderen Technologie durchaus gibt- zu lösen sollten wir die Kerntechnik besser machen und nicht auf sie und ihre ungeheuren Vorteile verzichten.



In ihrer heutigen Form hat sie quasi keine Vorteile. Es mag sein, dass es prinzipiell möglich wäre, eine Kerntechnik zu entwickeln, die welche hätte, ja. Da muss man sich aber ganz klar die Frage stellen, was den besten Kompromiss aus verbleibenden Entwicklungskosten, verbleibende Entwicklungszeit bzw. in dieser Zeit durch eigentlich inakzeptable Energiegewinnung anfallende Kosten und Baukosten bieten. Und weder sichere, müllfreie Fission noch hypothetische Fission schneiden da sonderlich gut ab. Wir können es uns einfach nicht leisten, noch ein paar Jahrzehnte auf fossile Energiequellen zu setzen und paarallel Milliarden in die Forschung zu investieren, in der Hoffnung, am Ende würde etwas funktionierendes stehen.
Das wir dann der Hälfte der Welt auch noch vorenthalten müssen, weil es potentiell zu Nuklearwaffen führt.




Superwip schrieb:


> Die Lösung des Müllproblems ist- vorrausgesetzt die Kernenergie wird langfristig weiter genutzt wie gesagt einfach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whoosaa (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich auch keine Aussage gemacht, als du mir widersprochen hast



Na gut, dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "spontanen" Entscheidungen bzw. Verlautbarungen von schwarz-gelb zur Energiepolitik haben sich bislang in jedem einzelnen Fall als schadhaft erwiesen. Egal, ob es um Atom-, Solar- oder Windkraft ging. Jedes einzelne Mal wurde es entweder teuer für den Staat und/oder bremsend für den Ausbau (was letztlich wieder teuer für den Staat wird).



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welche Entscheidungen du mit "in jedem einzelnen Fall" alle meinst, aber rein für die Laufzeitverlängerung für AKW's - du bist also der Meinung, wenn Fukushima und der darauf folgende politische (/gesellschaftliche) Fallout nicht eingetreten wären, wäre die Laufzeitverlängerung auch ein Fehler gewesen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn "Subventionen streichen bedeutet, dass "Kraftwerksbetreiber müssen Versicherungen mit unbegrenzter Haftungshöhe abschließen" oder/und "ein sicheres Abwicklungskonzept ohne Bedarf staatlicher Mittel vorlegen", dann ist die Entscheidung zuungunsten von AKWs wohl nur eine Frage von Sekundenbruchteilen
> Und wenn wir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die Kosten fossiler Emissionen z.B. im Gesundheitssystem, in der Außenpolitik und/oder (international) durch die Klimaveränderung auf konventionelle Kraftwerke umlegen, dann würden weitere Abschaltungen innerhalb von Monaten folgen.



Der zweite Punkt ist vernachlässigbar, so etwas kann man nicht auf Kraftwerke umlegen, das sollte ja bekannt sein. Generell kann man solche "weltumspannenden" Auswirkungen vernachlässigen - wie sollte man das quantifizieren und herunterbrechen? Wo fängt man an Folgen zu suchen, wo hört man auf? Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Zum ersten Punkt - nun ja, Katastrophenschutz ist nun mal eine staatliche Aufgabe. Selbstverständlich könnte dann im Nachhinein das Unternehmen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden (Was es ja heute auch schon wird, siehe BP etc.), aber - wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass im AKW etwas Ernsthaftes passiert? Bisher gab es nur 2 Vorfälle, und die sind beide auf grobe Bedien- und Konstruktionsfehler zurückzuführen. Wenn man das Kraftwerk ordentlich konzipiert, ordentlich unterhält usw., ist die Chance auf eine Katastrophe absolut minimal. Man könnte sich als Betreiber dann bis zu einem gewissen Grad absichern, und der Rest ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass er niemals eintreten wird. Auch hier gilt: 100%ige Absicherung gibt es nicht. Wenn man jede Unternehmung zu 100% decken müsste, würde man ja überhaupt nicht vorankommen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welche Entscheidungen du mit "in jedem einzelnen Fall" alle meinst



Neben der Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg habe ich noch das hick-hack bei der Solarvergütung und beim EEG allgemein / der sogenannten "Strompreisbremse" (fast so ein schöner Euphemismus wie "Umweltprämie") genannt.



> aber rein für die Laufzeitverlängerung für AKW's - du bist also der Meinung, wenn Fukushima und der darauf folgende politische (/gesellschaftliche) Fallout nicht eingetreten wären, wäre die Laufzeitverlängerung auch ein Fehler gewesen?



Bin ich.



> Der zweite Punkt ist vernachlässigbar, so etwas kann man nicht auf Kraftwerke umlegen, das sollte ja bekannt sein. Generell kann man solche "weltumspannenden" Auswirkungen vernachlässigen - wie sollte man das quantifizieren und herunterbrechen?



Es gibt einen verdammt grundlengenden Unterschied zwischen "kann man nicht genau beziffern" und "kann man nicht vernachlässigen". Und ersteres ist mit nichten ein Freibrief - weder moralisch, noch in der aktuellen Politik. (man nehme z.B. eine ganze Reihe gesundheitsschädigender Stoffe, die man nicht beliebig freisetzten darf, obwohl sich der genaue Schaden nicht angeben ließe)



> Zum ersten Punkt - nun ja, Katastrophenschutz ist nun mal eine staatliche Aufgabe.



Jein. Primär eigentlich nur der Schutz vor Naturkatastrophen bzw. bei menschen gemachten ist die primäre Schutzstrategie ein Verbot von allem, was sie verursachen kann.



> Selbstverständlich könnte dann im Nachhinein das Unternehmen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden (Was es ja heute auch schon wird, siehe BP etc.),



Können sie eben nicht bzw. nur für einen lächerlichen Bruchteil der Kosten. Und nur weil dies so ist, sind die AKWs für ihre Betreiber wirtschaftlich.



> aber - wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass im AKW etwas Ernsthaftes passiert?



>>>0. Und das ist mehr als ausreichend um einen angemessenen Schutz einzufordern.



> Bisher gab es nur 2 Vorfälle, und die sind beide auf grobe Bedien- und Konstruktionsfehler zurückzuführen. Wenn man das Kraftwerk ordentlich konzipiert, ordentlich unterhält usw., ist die Chance auf eine Katastrophe absolut minimal.



Die ganzen "wenns" (die Kraftwerke in Deutschland sind in der Konzeption hoffnungslos veraltet, in der Umsetzung bekanntermaßen stellenweise schlampig und vom Unterhalt wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen) können die Betreiber dann gerne mit ihrer Versicherung ausmachen. Versicherungsprämien für einen Fall, der quasi nicht eintreten kann, sind lächerlich niedrig und es sollte die Betreiber vor keinerlei Probleme stellen, eine abzuschließen. WENN sie denn die diversen "wenns" erfüllen...
Wenn nicht - Pech gehabt, oder?



> Man könnte sich als Betreiber dann bis zu einem gewissen Grad absichern, und der Rest ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass er niemals eintreten wird. Auch hier gilt: 100%ige Absicherung gibt es nicht. Wenn man jede Unternehmung zu 100% decken müsste, würde man ja überhaupt nicht vorankommen..


 
Genaugenommen ist der Großteil aller Unternehmungen zu 100% versichert und man kommt sehr gut damit voran.
Wenn das Modell als solches denn prinzipiell tragbar ist.


----------



## totovo (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Marokko ist politisch genauso stabil uns spannungsfrei, wie Ägypten vor 5 Jahren.



Naja, in Marokko sehe ich aber nicht das Potenzial zu politischen Unruhen wie in Ägypten.




> Z.B. "Iran"? Z.B. "Nordkorea"? Wie willst du, ohne zu einer global militaristisch operrierenden Kolonialmacht zu werden, andere Staaten an der "friedlichen" Nutzung der Atomkraft hindern? Von dieser zur militärischen Nutzung ist es immer nur ein kleiner Schritt und es nützt wenig, wenn Japan und Deutschland kein Interesse daran haben, ihn zu gehen.
> Andere werden ihn haben (dafür hat die Außenpolitik der USA gesorgt)



Ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Es gibt genug Diktatoren die nur zu gerne eine Atomare Bombe unterm Kopfkissen liegen haben würden... 





> Wenn "Subventionen streichen bedeutet, dass "Kraftwerksbetreiber müssen Versicherungen mit unbegrenzter Haftungshöhe abschließen" oder/und "ein sicheres Abwicklungskonzept ohne Bedarf staatlicher Mittel vorlegen", dann ist die Entscheidung zuungunsten von AKWs wohl nur eine Frage von Sekundenbruchteilen
> Und wenn wir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die Kosten fossiler Emissionen z.B. im Gesundheitssystem, in der Außenpolitik und/oder (international) durch die Klimaveränderung auf konventionelle Kraftwerke umlegen, dann würden weitere Abschaltungen innerhalb von Monaten folgen.



Meinst du hier, dass uns die weitere Nutzung der fossilen Brennstoffe sehr teuer kommen wird? 




> Interessant ist übrigens, wie schnell sich die Meinungen zu neuen Kraftwerken oder Leitungen ändern können, wenn die als Investitionsprodukt mit Bürgerbeteiligung präsentiert werden...



Das ist ganz einfache Psychologie: Wenn Menschen einen Vorteil für sich sehen, Zitat von meinem Prof: "wechseln sie ihre Meinung so schnell wie Chamälions ihre Farbe bei Gefahr" 
Der eigene Vorteil ist ganz wesentlich für unsere Entscheidungsfindung. Früher war es Nahrung heute ist es Geld.




> Leider, leider, leider ist "Gewinn machen" im Kapitalismus die einzige Antriebskraft, die stark genug für die benötigten Veränderungen gibt. (und für alle anderen Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsformen hat man bislang noch nicht einmal eine ausreichend starke Motiviation finden können, um sie überhaupt dauerhaft einzurichten)



Das ist auch das größte Problem in der Forschung. Gibt es kaum einen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen in einer absehbaren Zeit, werden viele Projekte nur unzureichend gefördert...






> Der Iran wollte schon vor über 40 Jahren Atomenergie friedlich nutzen. Aber seit der Abkehr von US-gestützten Autokratien vor 34 Jahren haben sie keinen stabiles Projekt mehr auf die Beine stellen können, dass ihnen die Möglichkeit zum erfolgreichen AKW-Bau gegeben hätte.
> Nord Korea dagegen hat wohl ab 89 systematisch mit der Plutoniumproduktion begonnen (was nur in kleinen Kapazitäten möglich ist, wenn man genau einen Reaktor und einen Strombedarf in der Größenordnung von zwei Reaktoren hat  ) und hat, trotz massiver Sanktionen, 2006 den ersten Bomben-Test durchgeführt. Ein Land mit unsanktioniertem Atomprogramm sollte keine Probleme haben, die gleiche Entwicklung in 5-10 Jahren zu durchlaufen.



Nordkorea... Ich weiß immer nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sol, wenn ich den Namen dieses Landes hören soll... Das größte Heer der Welt, aber eine Bevölkerung die schlimmer hungert als in manch Afrkanischen, vom Bürgerkrieg zerfressenen Land...
Anderer Seits droht man doch tatsächlich mit einem atomaren Erstschlag gegen die USA, da muss ich immer schmunzeln 






> So? Nenn mal drei geeignete Flüsse, an denen noch keine stehen...



an der Seine steht bisher nur eins, die Garonne ist wohl auch groß und vorallem kalt genug... 
Der Atlantik ist auch kalt genug... 
Das Problem in Frankreich ist auch, dass man Atomkraftwerke immer gebaut hat, wo es ihnen gerade gepasst hat, das hat dazu geführt, dass viele AKW´s an zu kleinen Flüssen stehen...





> Also allein Deutschland investiert derzeit 100 Millionen € pro Jahr in Fusionsprojekte. Von militärischer Seite her wurde bekanntermaßen bis 1952 ebenfalls genug in Fusionstechnik investiert, um sie auf den Stand zu bringen, den Fissionstechnik 1945 hatte. Seitdem laufen auch die Arbeiten an Fusionsreaktoren, aber statt 7 Jahren Rückstand hat man wohl er 70 auf Fissionstechnik.
> Und trotz erheblicher Subventionen da würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn mittlerweile nicht mehr in Fusions- als in Fissionsforschung investiert wurde.
> 
> (und vermutlich mehr, als man in erneuerbare hätte investieren müssen, um heute gar keine Probleme zu haben)



100 Mio??? Das ist ja gar nichts. ich habe mal was von ~130 Mio gehört, wahrscheinlich waren da die Industrie und Institutsanteile mit dabei...
Ja, der militärische Zweck wurde eben nie wie bei der Fissionsreaktion richtig auf den Zivilen Zweig gebracht. Fusion ist nunmal wirklich um einiges schwieriger. Die Anlagen teurer, die technischen Probleme sehr komplex...
Das sind alles Sachen die unmengen von Forschungsgeldern verschlingen. da müssen einfach viel mehr Mrd. fließen.
Ich habe auch noch nie verstanden, warum die großen Energiekonzerne (besser Öl Konzerne) nicht in solche techniken investieren. Ihre Lebensgrundlage wird in absehbarer Zeit versiegen. da wäre man doch schlau, wenn man dann eine Alternative präsentieren könnte. Wenn man dort 2, 3, oder 4 Mrd $ abzweigt, tut das denen absolut nicht weh, und man häte auf einmal genug Geld für gewisse Forschungen...





> Diese Behauptung bringt man jetzt seit 50-60 Jahren. So langsam wäre es mal an der Zeit, sie zu beweisen. Denn bislang ist die erfolgreichste Lösung, die für die Endlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle haben, die Asse.
> Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wer nach solchen Fehlschlägen immer noch das gleiche erzählt, der lügt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Das macht zwar keine Aussage über die realen potentiale von Atomenergie - aber es macht eine Aussage über die Vertrauensfähigkeit potentieller Betreiber. Die Aussage lautet "ungeeignet".



Ja, ich weiß, mir fällt im Moment aber auch keine bessere Lösung ein, als das Zeug ins All zu schießen (entfällt, da vermutlich zu teuer)...

Ich halte es nur für den vollkommen falschen Weg, jetzt übereilt die AKW´s abzuschalten bevor man echte Alternativen hat! Das wirft uns wenns gut kommt in unseren klimazielen um ~20 Jahre zurück. Das hilft niemanden.
zumal ich zu bedenken gebe, dass aufsteigende Nationen wie China 2-3 AKW´s in den nächsten 5 Jahren neu bauen. da spielen die, die wir hier abschalten ÜBERHAUPT keine Rolle. Auch die USA rühern keinen Finger ihre AKW´s abzuschalten...


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich halte es nur für den vollkommen falschen Weg, jetzt übereilt die AKW´s abzuschalten bevor man echte Alternativen hat!



 Ist dir eigentlich klar das wir hier in Deutschland nie einen höheren Atomstromanteil wie knapp über 20% hatten?




> ...zumal ich zu bedenken gebe, dass aufsteigende Nationen wie China 2-3 AKW´s in den nächsten 5 Jahren neu bauen. da spielen die, die wir hier abschalten ÜBERHAUPT keine Rolle. Auch die USA rühern keinen Finger ihre AKW´s abzuschalten...


Das spielt insofern eine Rolle das wenn in China oder den USA ein AKW hochgeht bei uns nicht gleich jeder 2. Krebs bekommt.


----------



## totovo (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich klar das wir hier in Deutschland nie einen höheren Atomstromanteil wie knapp über 20% hatten?
> 
> 
> Das spielt insofern eine Rolle das wenn in China oder den USA ein AKW hochgeht bei uns nicht gleich jeder 2. Krebs bekommt.


 
Ja klar ist mir das klar. 20% die eben die Grundversorgung sichergestellt haben oder das noch tun. Also warum diese "nur 20%" vom Netz nehmen? Um dann Atomstrom aus Frankreich zu kaufen? So ein Humbuk 

Das war eher auf die Müllproblematik bezogen... klar betrifft es uns erst einmal niht direkt wenn dort ein AKW hochgeht. Aber wann gab es denn mal wirklich einen SuperGAU? Tschernobyl und Fukushima?

es sind mit Sicherheit mehr Menschen im Straßenverkehr gestorben. sollen wir deshalb die Autoproduktion einstellen? (Ja doofer Vergleich, ich weiß  )

versteht mich nicht falsch, Kernenergie ist mit sicherheit nicht die Zukunft und ja, sie ist nicht 100% sicher, aber mittelfristig meiner Meinung nach alternativlos.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Ja klar ist mir das klar. 20% die eben die Grundversorgung sichergestellt haben oder das noch tun. Also warum diese "nur 20%" vom Netz nehmen? Um dann Atomstrom aus Frankreich zu kaufen? So ein Humbuk


 
Lasst doch mal diese Phrasen von wegen Atomstrom aus Frankreich kaufen. Die haben meist gar keinen über den sie verkaufen könnten. Selbst jetzt bezieht FRankreich noch öfters Strom aus Deutschland als umgekehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Meinst du hier, dass uns die weitere Nutzung der fossilen Brennstoffe sehr teuer kommen wird?



Bei uns geht das noch, je nach Umgang mit den zu erwartenden Flüchtlingswellen und den global wirtschaftlichen Folgen. Aber in Südostasien und Afrika wird der Klimawandel imho sehr teuer werden und der Mittelmeerraum könnte auch in der ganzen EU deutlich spürbare Folgen haben.
Ungeachtet dessen hat uns der flüssige Teil der fossilien Brennstoffe schon eingies gekostet. De facto kannst du die gesamten Ausgaben der erweiterten Nahostpolitik (also auch z.B. die deutsche Beteiligung am internationalen "Krieg "gegen" den Terror" auf das Ölgeschäft anrechnen, denn ohne die Ölförderung wäre der arabische Raum in etwa so interessant für die Weltpolitik, wie Kasachstan.



> Anderer Seits droht man doch tatsächlich mit einem atomaren Erstschlag gegen die USA, da muss ich immer schmunzeln



Eins muss man leider ganz klar sagen: Das Potential zu einem atomaren Erstschlag (gegen die USA nur mit terroristischen Mitteln -was auch eine sehr reale Gefahr ist-, aber gegen Südkorea, Taiwand und Japan auch direkt) ist (neben dem fehlenden Öl) der primäre Unterschied zwischen den Kim Yongs und Saddam Hussein. Der sekundäre ist der momentane Blutdruck...



> an der Seine steht bisher nur eins, die Garonne ist wohl auch groß und vorallem kalt genug...
> Der Atlantik ist auch kalt genug...
> Das Problem in Frankreich ist auch, dass man Atomkraftwerke immer gebaut hat, wo es ihnen gerade gepasst hat, das hat dazu geführt, dass viele AKW´s an zu kleinen Flüssen stehen...



Die meisten AKWs in Frankreich stehen an der Rhone respektive deren Zuflüssen - mit Abstand der größte Fluß Frankreichs mit der 3,5 fachen Wassermänge der Seine und der 3fachen der Garonne. In derem Einzugsgebiet übrigens zwei Kraftwerke mit 6 Reaktoren stehen. Und am Atlantik sind 14 Reaktoren (von 58 insgesamt) in Betrieb (und ein weiterer im Bau), obwohl quasi die gesamte französische Atlantikküste frei von größeren Energieverbrauchern sind und der Bau vermutlich nicht so ganz einfach ist. (Sandküste und starke Gezeitenströme = verstopfte Ansaugöffnungen)



> 100 Mio??? Das ist ja gar nichts.



Es ist ganz sicher mehr, als 30-40 Jahre vor der kommerziellen Verfügbarkeit für die Entwicklung von Windkraftwerken aufgebracht wurde.



> Fusion ist nunmal wirklich um einiges schwieriger. Die Anlagen teurer, die technischen Probleme sehr komplex...
> Das sind alles Sachen die unmengen von Forschungsgeldern verschlingen. da müssen einfach viel mehr Mrd. fließen.



Wenn etwas ZU teuer ist, dann sollten gar keine Gelder fließen.



> Ich habe auch noch nie verstanden, warum die großen Energiekonzerne (besser Öl Konzerne) nicht in solche techniken investieren.



Weil sie zu teuer sind, Investitionen keine Rendite bringen.



> Ihre Lebensgrundlage wird in absehbarer Zeit versiegen.



Die Lebensgrundlage der Ölkonzerne wird, solange die Gesellschaft sich nicht von fossilien Energieträgen verabschiedet, auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht versiegen. "weniger Öl" bedeutet schließlich nicht "weniger Einnahmen" - im Gegenteil. Solange die Welt das Öl braucht, wird sie dafür auch zahlen. VIEL zahlen. Und den Ölmultis geht es blendend. Und zur Verlängerung dieser Phase arbeiten sie derzeit an unkonventionellen Lagerstätten, für die Zeit danach stehen Gashydrate im Fokus. Vorher muss man eben noch ein paar weitere Milliönchen in "Climate sceptics"-Kampagnen investieren...



> Ja, ich weiß, mir fällt im Moment aber auch keine bessere Lösung ein, als das Zeug ins All zu schießen (entfällt, da vermutlich zu teuer)...



Wenn du es ausreichend sicher machen willst (sprich: In einem absturzsicheren Behälter auf deutlich über Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen), ist vermutlich nicht nur teuer, sondern sogar energetisch fragwürdig.



> Ich halte es nur für den vollkommen falschen Weg, jetzt übereilt die AKW´s abzuschalten bevor man echte Alternativen hat! Das wirft uns wenns gut kommt in unseren klimazielen um ~20 Jahre zurück. Das hilft niemanden.



Übereilt? Keine Alternativen? Wir haben seit der Jahrtausendwende ein fließendes Ausstiegskonzept und wir produzieren trotz der Abschaltungen mehr Energie, als jemals zuvor. Der Mangel an "echten" Alternativen ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter, als Propaganda derjenigen, die an AKWs mehr als nur gut verdienen. (genauso wie "Versorgunslücke", während wir exportieren, und "Grundlast" während wir Probleme haben, Nachtstrom zu nutzen und Leistungsspitzen abzufedern)



> zumal ich zu bedenken gebe, dass aufsteigende Nationen wie China 2-3 AKW´s in den nächsten 5 Jahren neu bauen. da spielen die, die wir hier abschalten ÜBERHAUPT keine Rolle. Auch die USA rühern keinen Finger ihre AKW´s abzuschalten...



China ist fleißig dabei, seine AKW-Pläne runter und seine Investitionen in erneuerbare hochzuschrauben (was übrigens wirtschaftlich für Deutschland sehr interessant sein würde, wäre man nicht fleißig damit beschäftigt, sich die Technologieführerschaft zu ruinieren). Und für unsere Nachkommen spielt es definitiv eine Rolle, ob wir sie mit großen Mengen Atommüll belasten - denn die Chinesen werden den ihrigen nicht in Deutschland lagern.




totovo schrieb:


> Ja klar ist mir das klar. 20% die eben die Grundversorgung sichergestellt haben oder das noch tun.



Unsere Grundversorgung wird vom Kohlekraftwerken mehr als nur sichergestellt.


----------



## totovo (11. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei uns geht das noch, je nach Umgang mit den zu erwartenden Flüchtlingswellen und den global wirtschaftlichen Folgen. Aber in Südostasien und Afrika wird der Klimawandel imho sehr teuer werden und der Mittelmeerraum könnte auch in der ganzen EU deutlich spürbare Folgen haben.
> Ungeachtet dessen hat uns der flüssige Teil der fossilien Brennstoffe schon eingies gekostet. De facto kannst du die gesamten Ausgaben der erweiterten Nahostpolitik (also auch z.B. die deutsche Beteiligung am internationalen "Krieg "gegen" den Terror" auf das Ölgeschäft anrechnen, denn ohne die Ölförderung wäre der arabische Raum in etwa so interessant für die Weltpolitik, wie Kasachstan.



Das sehe ich eben genau so. Der Klimawandel ist unser eigentliches Problem, oder die überfischung der Meere, die Überbevölkerung...
und Atomstrom produziert defacto kein CO2...





> Eins muss man leider ganz klar sagen: Das Potential zu einem atomaren Erstschlag (gegen die USA nur mit terroristischen Mitteln -was auch eine sehr reale Gefahr ist-, aber gegen Südkorea, Taiwand und Japan auch direkt) ist (neben dem fehlenden Öl) der primäre Unterschied zwischen den Kim Yongs und Saddam Hussein. Der sekundäre ist der momentane Blutdruck...



Ja, das will ich gar nicht leugnen, aber gegen die USA halte ich es für ein Witz, die sind in der Lage Raketen die von Nordkorea auf die USA abgeschossen werden sollten frühzeitig zu erkennen und vom Himmel zu holen. Um Südkorea mache ich mir da mehr sorgen.





> Die meisten AKWs in Frankreich stehen an der Rhone respektive deren Zuflüssen - mit Abstand der größte Fluß Frankreichs mit der 3,5 fachen Wassermänge der Seine und der 3fachen der Garonne. In derem Einzugsgebiet übrigens zwei Kraftwerke mit 6 Reaktoren stehen. Und am Atlantik sind 14 Reaktoren (von 58 insgesamt) in Betrieb (und ein weiterer im Bau), obwohl quasi die gesamte französische Atlantikküste frei von größeren Energieverbrauchern sind und der Bau vermutlich nicht so ganz einfach ist. (Sandküste und starke Gezeitenströme = verstopfte Ansaugöffnungen)



An der Seine kann man definitiv noch Reaktoren bauen. Die durchschnittliche Temperatur der Flüsse spielt eine nicht zu verachtende Rolle. Das sieht man am Rhein. der ist wesentlich größer als die Rhone, dort stehen "nur" 5 Reaktoren und trotzdem müssen die teilweise im Sommer runter gefahren werden, wenn die Wassertemperatur über 30 °C steigt. Der Rhein ist eben ein warmer Fluss.

Die Geschichte mit den Gezeitenströmen hatte ich noch nie so bedacht. Interessant.

Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwieweit das auf die anderen Franz. Reaktoren zutrifft, aber Fessenheim zum Bsp. wird nur mit Rheinwasser gekühlt. die meisten anderen Reaktoren haben noch einen Kühlturm.





> Es ist ganz sicher mehr, als 30-40 Jahre vor der kommerziellen Verfügbarkeit für die Entwicklung von Windkraftwerken aufgebracht wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher muss man da mehr Geld rein Stecken, weil es einfach ein klein wenig komplexer als ein Windkraftwerk ist (Ja ich weiß das auch ein Windkraftwerk eine hochtechnische Anlage ist^^)

Wer redet denn von zu teuer? Eine Investition in die Zukunft kann niemals zu teuer sein. Viele Wissenschaftler sind sich sicher, dass es sich in Zukunft rentieren wird





> Die Lebensgrundlage der Ölkonzerne wird, solange die Gesellschaft sich nicht von fossilien Energieträgen verabschiedet, auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht versiegen. "weniger Öl" bedeutet schließlich nicht "weniger Einnahmen" - im Gegenteil. Solange die Welt das Öl braucht, wird sie dafür auch zahlen. VIEL zahlen. Und den Ölmultis geht es blendend. Und zur Verlängerung dieser Phase arbeiten sie derzeit an unkonventionellen Lagerstätten, für die Zeit danach stehen Gashydrate im Fokus. Vorher muss man eben noch ein paar weitere Milliönchen in "Climate sceptics"-Kampagnen investieren...



Ja sicher verdienen sich die Ölkonzerne bei steigendenm Ölbedarf weiterhin ohne Probleme eine goldene Nase. Und ein paar Jahrzehnte sind für mich durchaus eine absehbare Zeit. irgendwann ist schluss.
Egal ob man das nun noch 10, 20 oder vielleicht 30 Jahre mit extrem aufwändigen und umweltbelastenden Methoden hinaus zögert.





> Wenn du es ausreichend sicher machen willst (sprich: In einem absturzsicheren Behälter auf deutlich über Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen), ist vermutlich nicht nur teuer, sondern sogar energetisch fragwürdig.



Ja das bezweifel ich auch, ich habe nie behauptet das es eine gute Idee ist 




> Übereilt? Keine Alternativen? Wir haben seit der Jahrtausendwende ein fließendes Ausstiegskonzept und wir produzieren trotz der Abschaltungen mehr Energie, als jemals zuvor. Der Mangel an "echten" Alternativen ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter, als Propaganda derjenigen, die an AKWs mehr als nur gut verdienen. (genauso wie "Versorgunslücke", während wir exportieren, und "Grundlast" während wir Probleme haben, Nachtstrom zu nutzen und Leistungsspitzen abzufedern)



In meinen Augen ist es Augenwischerei ein Konzept zu verfolgen, dass anscheinend hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert. Wo sind denn die neuen "Stromautobahnen"? Warum will man den Bürgern immer noch erzählen, dass Solarzellen in Dtl. auf jedem Hausdach sinnvoll sind? wie will man in Zukunft ohne fossile und atomare Energieträger den steigenden Strombedarf decken? noch mehr Windräder vor die Küsten bauen? was passiert bei einem ausreichend starken Sturm, einem Tsunami damit?
Da ist für mch überhaupt nichts fließend.





> China ist fleißig dabei, seine AKW-Pläne runter und seine Investitionen in erneuerbare hochzuschrauben (was übrigens wirtschaftlich für Deutschland sehr interessant sein würde, wäre man nicht fleißig damit beschäftigt, sich die Technologieführerschaft zu ruinieren). Und für unsere Nachkommen spielt es definitiv eine Rolle, ob wir sie mit großen Mengen Atommüll belasten - denn die Chinesen werden den ihrigen nicht in Deutschland lagern.



So? das ist mir neu. Dass sie AUCH in erneuerbare Energien investieren wusste ich, aber die können gar nicht ohne neue Atom- oder konventionelle Kraftwerke.

Mit der Tehnologieführerschaft gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, da hat man wirklich fatale Fehler begangen. Allein hier in der Region macht ein inovatives Unternehmen nach dem anderen Dicht!






> Unsere Grundversorgung wird vom Kohlekraftwerken mehr als nur sichergestellt.


 
Und was tun die? fleißig CO2 in die Athmosphäre blasen. Der Klimawandel freut sich. liebe die Kohlekraftwerke abschalten und die Atomkraftwerke ihre Arbeit machen lassen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Ja, das will ich gar nicht leugnen, aber gegen die USA halte ich es für ein Witz, die sind in der Lage Raketen die von Nordkorea auf die USA abgeschossen werden sollten frühzeitig zu erkennen und vom Himmel zu holen. Um Südkorea mache ich mir da mehr sorgen.



In beiden Fällen gilt: Es wäre sehr unangenehm für die betroffenen Städte - und das zählt. So verrückt, dass sie denken, gegen die USA zu gewinnen, sind nichtmal nordkoreanische Diktatoren. Aber sie wissen, dass sie gerade ausreichendes Potential haben, damit es zwei Verlierer gibt - und damit haben sie sich ziemliche Narrenfreiheit erkauft. Denn es gibt in Nordkorea nichts, was den USA so wichtig wäre, dass sie dafür die Innenstadt von New York riskieren würden.
Für diesen Thread wiederum bedeutet das: Die Nutzung von Atomkraft hat enorme Bedeutung für die internationale Politik und jede weitere Verbreitung sollte unterbunden werden. Um das diplomatisch vertreten zu können, muss man aber auch selbst darauf verzichten.



> Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich weiß jetzt nicht inwieweit das auf die anderen Franz. Reaktoren zutrifft, aber Fessenheim zum Bsp. wird nur mit Rheinwasser gekühlt. die meisten anderen Reaktoren haben noch einen Kühlturm.



Ich hab auch keinen Überblick, aber auf Bildern französischer Reaktoren sieht man eigentlich immer Kühltürme. Nützen tut denen das aber auch nichts, wenn der Fluß in einem trockenen, heißen Sommer zu wenig Wasser führt.



> Ja sicher muss man da mehr Geld rein Stecken, weil es einfach ein klein wenig komplexer als ein Windkraftwerk ist (Ja ich weiß das auch ein Windkraftwerk eine hochtechnische Anlage ist^^)



Naja - entsprechende Lager zu bauen ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Der Rest ist eigentlich ziemlich banal. Selbst ein Kohlekraftwerk dürfte komplexer sein, von AKWs ganz zu schweigen. Aber das ist ja eben das schöne: Einmal konzipiert ist der Rest Formsache und Robust gegenüber Fehlern.



> Wer redet denn von zu teuer? Eine Investition in die Zukunft kann niemals zu teuer sein. Viele Wissenschaftler sind sich sicher, dass es sich in Zukunft rentieren wird



Abgesehen davon, dass Investitionen in die Zukunft sehr wohl ZU teuer sein können und Wissenschaftler dazu tendieren, den Wert ihrer eigenen Forschung zu überschätzen (was ich denen nicht übel nehme, aber wenn es um größere Summen als in der zweckfreien Grundlagenforschung geht, muss ihnen halt jemand auf die Finger schauen), geht es hier um die Frage, welche von zwei möglichen Investitionen in die Zukunft diejenige ist, sich insgesamt eher lohnt.
Und eine dieser Investitionen wird eben erst in 30-40-50 Jahren überhaupt etwas bringen, bis dahin ettliche Milliarden in der Forschung verschlingen und dann steht man erstmal vor dem Problem, die großtechnische Umsetzung zu finanzieren.
Die andere Investition bringt innerhalb weniger Monate etwas, denn es fehlt nur noch die flächendeckende Umsetzung. Wenn man sich jetzt noch anguckt, dass der primäre Anlass für die Energiewende ein Prozess ist, in dem man eigentlich schon vor 1-2 Jahrzehnten hätte reagieren können, erübrigt es sich imho, über die Halb-Jahrhundertsoption nachzudenken.
Wir brauchen eine Energieversorgung für die nächsten Jahrzehnte und
- Fossile kommen nicht in Frage
- bestehende AKWs sind marode und nicht auf dem geforderten Sicherheitsstandard, sie können die Zeit nicht überbrücken (von der geringen Gesamtkapazität ganz zu schweigen)
- neue AKWs sind schweine teuer und vergrößern das massive Problem des Atommülls weiterhin, dazu kommt die Geopolitik (s.o.)
- erneuerbare sind billiger und haben keine (großen, geschweige denn irreparablen) Folgenschäden
- Fusion steht im fraglichen Zeitraum nicht zur Verfügung

Fazit:
Es gibt nur eine Option. Man könnte jetzt darüber philosophieren, ob man für die ferne Zukunft zusätzlich Fusionsforschung betreiben will, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wozu? Es kostet definitiv viel Geld und daran mangelt es uns derzeit. Und wieso sollten wir 2050 bestehende, vollfunktionsfähige erneuerbare Kraftwerke gegen Fusionsanlagen austauschen? Von wachsendem Energieverbrauch müssen wir uns bis dahin sowieso verabschieden.



> In meinen Augen ist es Augenwischerei ein Konzept zu verfolgen, dass anscheinend hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert. Wo sind denn die neuen "Stromautobahnen"?



"Stromautobahnen" sind ein Buzzword, dass du in jedem zweiten Merkelpapier finden wirst.
Fallst du fragst, wo ein leistungsfähiges Stromnetz ist (dass du übrigens mit Fusionsgroßkraftwerken erst recht brauchst): Frag mal unsere werte Regierung und die von ihr mit dem Ausbau der Netz beauftragten Atomkonzerne, was gemacht wurde.



> Warum will man den Bürgern immer noch erzählen, dass Solarzellen in Dtl. auf jedem Hausdach sinnvoll sind?



Wer will das? Alle Statistiken und Hochrechnungen, die ich kenne, beschränken sich auf das Potential auf günstig ausgerichteten Dachflächen. Und warum die Installation dort sinnvoll ist, braucht man wohl hoffentlich nicht zu erklären.



> wie will man in Zukunft ohne fossile und atomare Energieträger den steigenden Strombedarf decken?



Zum Glück ist unser Stromverbrauch stagnierend (dank unser tollen Bankenregulation seit einigen Jahren sogar fallend). Und das muss er auch irgendwann sein - egal mit welcher Kraftwerkstechnik. Exponentielles Wachstum wie Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts ist einfach nicht tragbar. Wenn das fortgeschrieben hätte, hätte die Menschheit in ein paar Jahrhunderten mehr Energie umgesetzt, als der Planet derzeit abstrahlt. Solange niemand einen wahnsinnig originellen Grund findet, warum man den Verbrauch ausgerechnet auf einem anderen höheren Niveau stoppen soll, als auf dem, das wir gerade haben, können wir also ebensogut jetzt lernen mit dem auszukommen, was da ist.



> noch mehr Windräder vor die Küsten bauen?



"Noch mehr?" Wir haben genau ein (Ex-)Versuchsprojekt und einen halben Windpark vor deutschen Küsten stehen. (und ein paar Möwenständer)



> was passiert bei einem ausreichend starken Sturm, einem Tsunami damit?



Was soll passieren? Die strömen um eine im Meeresboden verankerte Säule bzw., im Falle des Sturms, steigern im günstigsten Fall die Stromproduktion. (Eine Frage der Netze. Heutige Windkraftanlagen werden so gebaut, dass sie bei sehr starken Stürmen nicht betrieben werden können, weil das, was die Atomkonzerne an Netzen hinterlassen haben, eh mit dem Strom aus den Randgebieten des Sturms überlastet ist)



> Da ist für mch überhaupt nichts fließend.



Tjo - ich glaube, wir hatten kürzlich erst das Thema "schwarz-gelbe Inkonsequenz in der Energiepolitik und ihre Folgen".
Man sollte aber keine Lobbypolitik mit technischen Schwierigkeiten verwechseln.




> So? das ist mir neu. Dass sie AUCH in erneuerbare Energien investieren wusste ich, aber die können gar nicht ohne neue Atom- oder konventionelle Kraftwerke.



Sage ich auch nicht. Aber China hat nach Fukushima alle AKW-Neuplanungen eingefroren und afaik nicht wiederaufgenommen, die in Bau befindlichen Anlagen sollten gründlich auf ihre Sicherheit geprüft werden. Ergebnisse wurden zwar afaik nicht veröffentlicht, aber da es sich für eine Staatswirtschaft wie China nicht lohnt, Risiken zu Lasten der Zukunft einzugehen, wurde und wird allgemein erwartet, dass die Dinger deutlich aufwendiger und damit unattraktiver werden - und ggf. die letzten ihrer Art bleiben. Eine eigene Nuklearindustrie hat China schließlich eh noch nicht, nur ein paar militärische Anlagen. Das Land hat erst zur Jahrzehntenwende wirklich mit der Atomkraft angefangen und steht jetzt vor der ja/nein Frage.
Und da ist das Gegengewicht zum Einfrieren der Atomprojekte ein von Jahr zu Jahr immer weiter steigendes Investitionsbudget in Erneuerbare.



> Und was tun die? fleißig CO2 in die Athmosphäre blasen. Der Klimawandel freut sich. liebe die Kohlekraftwerke abschalten und die Atomkraftwerke ihre Arbeit machen lassen...


 
Diese moralische Frage muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden:
Ist es besser, diese und die nächsten 3-4-5 Generationen mit den Folgen unseres CO2-Ausstoßes zu belasten, oder ist es besser, sich jetzt ein schönes Leben zu machen und die nächsten 3000-4000-5000 Generationen mit unserem Atommüll zu belasten?
Meine Antwort fällt eindeutig auf ersteres.


----------



## totovo (13. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen gilt: Es wäre sehr unangenehm für die betroffenen Städte - und das zählt. So verrückt, dass sie denken, gegen die USA zu gewinnen, sind nichtmal nordkoreanische Diktatoren. Aber sie wissen, dass sie gerade ausreichendes Potential haben, damit es zwei Verlierer gibt - und damit haben sie sich ziemliche Narrenfreiheit erkauft. Denn es gibt in Nordkorea nichts, was den USA so wichtig wäre, dass sie dafür die Innenstadt von New York riskieren würden.
> Für diesen Thread wiederum bedeutet das: Die Nutzung von Atomkraft hat enorme Bedeutung für die internationale Politik und jede weitere Verbreitung sollte unterbunden werden. Um das diplomatisch vertreten zu können, muss man aber auch selbst darauf verzichten.



Ja, dass ist schon richtig. Aber Nordkorea hat keine Interkontinentalraketen die amerikanischen Boden erreichen könnten. bleibt noch die Möglichkeit des Terrorismus. Aber eine Atombombe nach Amerika schmuggeln? Unwahrscheinlich, aber gut, wahrscheinlich nicht unmöglich 




> Ich hab auch keinen Überblick, aber auf Bildern französischer Reaktoren sieht man eigentlich immer Kühltürme. Nützen tut denen das aber auch nichts, wenn der Fluß in einem trockenen, heißen Sommer zu wenig Wasser führt.


Jap, aber dann wird nicht alle Wärme in den Fluss abgeführt. ganz ohne Wasser gehts nat. dann auch nicht.





> Naja - entsprechende Lager zu bauen ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Der Rest ist eigentlich ziemlich banal. Selbst ein Kohlekraftwerk dürfte komplexer sein, von AKWs ganz zu schweigen. Aber das ist ja eben das schöne: Einmal konzipiert ist der Rest Formsache und Robust gegenüber Fehlern.


Ist die "einfachste" Lösung in diesem Fall die bessere? Das wird sich wohl erst in ein paar Jahrzehnten zeigen 





> Abgesehen davon, dass Investitionen in die Zukunft sehr wohl ZU teuer sein können und Wissenschaftler dazu tendieren, den Wert ihrer eigenen Forschung zu überschätzen (was ich denen nicht übel nehme, aber wenn es um größere Summen als in der zweckfreien Grundlagenforschung geht, muss ihnen halt jemand auf die Finger schauen), geht es hier um die Frage, welche von zwei möglichen Investitionen in die Zukunft diejenige ist, sich insgesamt eher lohnt.
> Und eine dieser Investitionen wird eben erst in 30-40-50 Jahren überhaupt etwas bringen, bis dahin ettliche Milliarden in der Forschung verschlingen und dann steht man erstmal vor dem Problem, die großtechnische Umsetzung zu finanzieren.
> Die andere Investition bringt innerhalb weniger Monate etwas, denn es fehlt nur noch die flächendeckende Umsetzung. Wenn man sich jetzt noch anguckt, dass der primäre Anlass für die Energiewende ein Prozess ist, in dem man eigentlich schon vor 1-2 Jahrzehnten hätte reagieren können, erübrigt es sich imho, über die Halb-Jahrhundertsoption nachzudenken.
> Wir brauchen eine Energieversorgung für die nächsten Jahrzehnte und
> ...


Gut - Das mit den Investitionen sind durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen, die sich beide vertreten lassen, von daher gibt es da kein "wahr" oder "falsch".
Die Windenergie bringts schon jetzt, dass ist also keine Frage, das ist eine Tatsache, dass sich diese Investition schon gelohnt hat! Die Frage ist, ob das wirklich der Energieträger der Zukunft ist. Anscheinend haben wir da komplett verschiedene Ansichten^^
Ich beschäftige mich schon eine Weile mit der Kernfusion und je mehr ich dazu lese, desto überzeugter bin ich davon 
Außerdem redet niemand von ersetzen. Aber zusätzlich wird man auf lange Sicht nicht um starke Energiequellen herum kommen. Irgendwann müssen wir auch mal von der Erde runter. Eine Mondstation mit Solarzellen versorgen? oder auf dem Mars? naja...





> "Stromautobahnen" sind ein Buzzword, dass du in jedem zweiten Merkelpapier finden wirst.
> Fallst du fragst, wo ein leistungsfähiges Stromnetz ist (dass du übrigens mit Fusionsgroßkraftwerken erst recht brauchst): Frag mal unsere werte Regierung und die von ihr mit dem Ausbau der Netz beauftragten Atomkonzerne, was gemacht wurde.


bisher wurde so gut wie nichts gemacht. Das meine ich ja.
Und selbst wenn die jetzt angestrebten Ausbauten fertig sein werden, wird es nicht reichen!




> Wer will das? Alle Statistiken und Hochrechnungen, die ich kenne, beschränken sich auf das Potential auf günstig ausgerichteten Dachflächen. Und warum die Installation dort sinnvoll ist, braucht man wohl hoffentlich nicht zu erklären.


nee, das brauchst du mir nicht erklären. Ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgelesen und festgestellt, das moderne Solarzellen sich bereits nach maximal 5 Jahren in Deutschland amortisiert haben (bei Optimalbedingungen). vor ein oder zwei Jahren ist man noch von weit mehr ausgegangen...
Fehler meinerseits 




> Zum Glück ist unser Stromverbrauch stagnierend (dank unser tollen Bankenregulation seit einigen Jahren sogar fallend). Und das muss er auch irgendwann sein - egal mit welcher Kraftwerkstechnik. Exponentielles Wachstum wie Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts ist einfach nicht tragbar. Wenn das fortgeschrieben hätte, hätte die Menschheit in ein paar Jahrhunderten mehr Energie umgesetzt, als der Planet derzeit abstrahlt. Solange niemand einen wahnsinnig originellen Grund findet, warum man den Verbrauch ausgerechnet auf einem anderen höheren Niveau stoppen soll, als auf dem, das wir gerade haben, können wir also ebensogut jetzt lernen mit dem auszukommen, was da ist.


Wer redet denn vom Stromverbrauch in Deutschland?  
Der ist im Vergleich zu den USA oder China so gering... 
Besonderst wenn man bedenkt, was da in Zukunft noch kommen wird. China und insbesondere Indien haben einen massiv gesteigerten Energieverbrauch -- UND, zumindest Indien, eine rasant wachsende Bevölkerung.

stell dir mal vor die ~2,5Mrd Inder und Chinesen streben den selben Prokopfverbrauch wie wir Europäer (zur Zeit ca 41000kWh/Jahr) an. Und das ist bei einer aufsteigenden Industrienation wie China und erst recht bei einem Schwellenland wie Indien fast unabdingbar. Das unser Strombedarf sinkt liegt an moderner Technik, die sich dort niemand leisten kann...
Der Weltenergiebedarf wird noch weiter steigen, eine ganze Zeit lang...




> "Noch mehr?" Wir haben genau ein (Ex-)Versuchsprojekt und einen halben Windpark vor deutschen Küsten stehen. (und ein paar Möwenständer)


Deren Strom (noch) nicht wirklich genutzt werden kann, weil die Netze fehlen. sonst sind Offshorewindparks natürlich nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf!





> Was soll passieren? Die strömen um eine im Meeresboden verankerte Säule bzw., im Falle des Sturms, steigern im günstigsten Fall die Stromproduktion. (Eine Frage der Netze. Heutige Windkraftanlagen werden so gebaut, dass sie bei sehr starken Stürmen nicht betrieben werden können, weil das, was die Atomkonzerne an Netzen hinterlassen haben, eh mit dem Strom aus den Randgebieten des Sturms überlastet ist)


Naja, bei einem Tsunamie wird ja nicht nur Wasser bewegt, sondern auch vieles, was darauf schwimmt (Schiffe, Müll, usw.) ich weiß nicht, ob das so gut für die Strohhalme ist...
Aber vermutlich hast du recht und es passiert nicht viel.
So viel ich weiß, werden die Flügel doch aretiert, bei zu starkem Wind, oder? Weil sonst fliegen einem die Dinger schon um die Ohren, bei einem richtigen Sturm  





> Tjo - ich glaube, wir hatten kürzlich erst das Thema "schwarz-gelbe Inkonsequenz in der Energiepolitik und ihre Folgen".
> Man sollte aber keine Lobbypolitik mit technischen Schwierigkeiten verwechseln.


Natürlich nicht. Von schwarz-gelb erwarte ich so viel Kompetenz wie von meinem linken Turnschuh. Nämlich gar nichts. Da hat man schon viel Vertrauen bei den Bürgern und der Industrie verspielt...





> Sage ich auch nicht. Aber China hat nach Fukushima alle AKW-Neuplanungen eingefroren und afaik nicht wiederaufgenommen, die in Bau befindlichen Anlagen sollten gründlich auf ihre Sicherheit geprüft werden. Ergebnisse wurden zwar afaik nicht veröffentlicht, aber da es sich für eine Staatswirtschaft wie China nicht lohnt, Risiken zu Lasten der Zukunft einzugehen, wurde und wird allgemein erwartet, dass die Dinger deutlich aufwendiger und damit unattraktiver werden - und ggf. die letzten ihrer Art bleiben. Eine eigene Nuklearindustrie hat China schließlich eh noch nicht, nur ein paar militärische Anlagen. Das Land hat erst zur Jahrzehntenwende wirklich mit der Atomkraft angefangen und steht jetzt vor der ja/nein Frage.
> Und da ist das Gegengewicht zum Einfrieren der Atomprojekte ein von Jahr zu Jahr immer weiter steigendes Investitionsbudget in Erneuerbare.


Das sie die Anlagen überprüfen wollten, wusste ich, dass die Neuplanungen eingefroren wurden noch nicht. Interessanter Fakt. Mal sehen, was sich daraus ergibt. Dann baut China halt noch mehr Kohlekraftwerke... Schade.





> Diese moralische Frage muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden:
> Ist es besser, diese und die nächsten 3-4-5 Generationen mit den Folgen unseres CO2-Ausstoßes zu belasten, oder ist es besser, sich jetzt ein schönes Leben zu machen und die nächsten 3000-4000-5000 Generationen mit unserem Atommüll zu belasten?
> Meine Antwort fällt eindeutig auf ersteres.


Das finde ich ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht. Meinst du, das Weltklima pendelt sich in 200 oder 300 Jahren wieder ein? Das glaube ich kaum. Die Folgen der Erderwärmung sind bisher unabsehbar und könnten genau so gut das Leben, wie wir es heute führen auf Jahrtausende zu nichte machen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass wir mit dem Atommüll relativ kleine Areale verseuchen, wenn wir es unter Kontrolle haben. Die Erderwärmung hat globale Auswirkungen. 
Damit rauben wir uns unsere Lebensgrundlage. man kann heute schon beobachten welch eklatanten Folgen durch die Erwärmung der Meere um nicht mal 1°C auftauchen... 
Artensterben bei Korallen und Fischen. 
Wenn wir so weiter machen werden die Polkappen komplett schmelzen. Die stabilisieren aber unser Klima. die Küsten werden überflutet und unbewohnbar, Wüsten breiten sich schon heute in einem erschreckenden Tempo aus, unwetter nehmen zu

... Das werden wir niemals in 5 Generationen überstehen, auch nicht in 100, zumindest nicht, wenn wir so weiter machen wie Heute begonnen! Wenn das die Menschheit überhaupt überlebt...

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr heute behalten, ich kann heute irgendwie nicht schreiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2013)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*



totovo schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist schon richtig. Aber Nordkorea hat keine Interkontinentalraketen die amerikanischen Boden erreichen könnten. bleibt noch die Möglichkeit des Terrorismus. Aber eine Atombombe nach Amerika schmuggeln? Unwahrscheinlich, aber gut, wahrscheinlich nicht unmöglich



Wenn man bedenkt, dass jedes Jahr hunderte Tonnen Drogen über die mexikanische Grenze geschmuggelt werden und Nordkorea mehrere U-Boote hat, die regelmäßig für unbemerkte Anlandungen von Spionen und Material an der gut bewachten Südkoreanischen Küste genutzt werden: Nicht einmal unwahrscheinlich, wenn es ausreichend hohe Priorität hat. Und die hat die Möglichkeit zum nuklearen Vergeltungsschlag eigentlich bei jedem genossen, der sich bislang ne Bombe gebaut hat 



> Gut - Das mit den Investitionen sind durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen, die sich beide vertreten lassen, von daher gibt es da kein "wahr" oder "falsch".



Wie immer bei Dingen, die in der Zukunft liegen 



> Die Windenergie bringts schon jetzt, dass ist also keine Frage, das ist eine Tatsache, dass sich diese Investition schon gelohnt hat! Die Frage ist, ob das wirklich der Energieträger der Zukunft ist. Anscheinend haben wir da komplett verschiedene Ansichten^^
> Ich beschäftige mich schon eine Weile mit der Kernfusion und je mehr ich dazu lese, desto überzeugter bin ich davon



Technisch ist das zum Teil auch sehr überzeugend. Aber man muss bei Fusionstechnik immer zwei Dinge im Auge behalten:
Wieviel der beschriebenen Konzepte wurde schon praktisch getestet?
Was hat das gekostet?

In der Theorie sind Fusionskraftwerke eine tolle, einfache, geniale Sache. Aber in der Praxis sind sie genau das seit den 50ern: Eine tolle Theorie. Obwohl man enormen Mengen Geld reingesteckt hat.



> Außerdem redet niemand von ersetzen. Aber zusätzlich wird man auf lange Sicht nicht um starke Energiequellen herum kommen. Irgendwann müssen wir auch mal von der Erde runter. Eine Mondstation mit Solarzellen versorgen? oder auf dem Mars? naja...



Auf Mond und Mars gänge das noch sehr gut und wäre vermutlich auf lange Sicht noch die günstigere Lösung, weil Solarzellen auf der Erde vorgefertigt werden können und für sich ein sehr gutes Leistungsgewicht haben - im Gegensatz zu Reaktoren.
Wenn wir langfristig auch den Asteoridengürtel und das äußere Sonnensystem nutzen wollen, dann hast du recht: Dafür brauchen wir irgendwann eine sonnenunabhängige Energiequelle. Aber da reden wir nicht von Jahrzehnten, sondern von ettlichen Jahrhunderten, ehe das der Fall ist. Also ein extrem langer Zeitraum, für dessen Vorbereitung wir vorerst nur sehr wenig Mittel in grundlegende Konzepte investieren sollten, weil zwischendurch noch soviel neue Technik entstehen wird, dass vermutlich 90% von dem, was man jetzt entwickeln würde, nie zum Einsatz käme. Und z.B. gerade in der Teilchenphysik sind Simulationen ein sehr guter Weg, um sich teure Testanlagen zu sparen - und unsere Simulationsmöglichkeiten verbessern sich extrem. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir schon in 30-40 Jahren alle Fragen in Software lösen können, die ITER und Wendelstein-X in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren praktisch beantworten sollen.



> nee, das brauchst du mir nicht erklären. Ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgelesen und festgestellt, das moderne Solarzellen sich bereits nach maximal 5 Jahren in Deutschland amortisiert haben (bei Optimalbedingungen). vor ein oder zwei Jahren ist man noch von weit mehr ausgegangen...
> Fehler meinerseits



Ich sags ja: 
Weiterentwicklung in den Erneuerbaren rentiert sich sehr schnell - im Gegensatz zur Fusion 



> Wer redet denn vom Stromverbrauch in Deutschland?



Wir, hier in diesem Thread 



> Der ist im Vergleich zu den USA oder China so gering...
> Besonderst wenn man bedenkt, was da in Zukunft noch kommen wird. China und insbesondere Indien haben einen massiv gesteigerten Energieverbrauch -- UND, zumindest Indien, eine rasant wachsende Bevölkerung.



In Sachen Energieverbrauch pro Landesfläche dürfte Europa vor allen dreien liegen. Das heißt wenn wir mit erneuerbaren auskommen können, können die es erst recht. Zumal wir noch einiges an Altlasten mit uns rumschleppen, die andere Länder gar nicht erst aufbauen müssen.




> Naja, bei einem Tsunamie wird ja nicht nur Wasser bewegt, sondern auch vieles, was darauf schwimmt (Schiffe, Müll, usw.) ich weiß nicht, ob das so gut für die Strohhalme ist...
> Aber vermutlich hast du recht und es passiert nicht viel.



Auf See bewegt ein Tsunami nur sehr wenig bzw. diese Bewegung verteilt sich über die gesamte Wassersäule, so dass die Geschwindigkeiten und Pegeländerungen niedrig bleiben. Die Nordsee ist zwar schon relativ flach, aber wenn es zu einem Tsunami kommen sollte, hätte ich mehr Angst um Windkraftanlagen in Friesland (oder AKWs im Elbgebiet), als um Offshoreanlagen bei Helgoland.



> So viel ich weiß, werden die Flügel doch aretiert, bei zu starkem Wind, oder? Weil sonst fliegen einem die Dinger schon um die Ohren, bei einem richtigen Sturm



Ob auch arretiert wird, weiß ich nicht (glaube ich nicht - man bedenke die Kräfte, die auf so eine Sperre wirken könnten, die nutzt man nur für Wartungsarbeiten). Aber der Anstellwinkel der Rotorblätter oder zumindest der Spitzen ist variabel. Man dreht das Blatt einfach so, dass es keinen Schub mehr erzeugt und steht das Windrad quasi still.




> Das sie die Anlagen überprüfen wollten, wusste ich, dass die Neuplanungen eingefroren wurden noch nicht. Interessanter Fakt. Mal sehen, was sich daraus ergibt. Dann baut China halt noch mehr Kohlekraftwerke... Schade.



Nachdem, was ich heute gelesen habe, sind wohl zumindest die Bauprojekte wieder in vollem Gange und man will in Zukunft eigene Reaktordesigns exportieren 
Aber in Sachen Erneuerbare legt China trotzdem stetig zu und ist das Land mit dem global höchsten Zuwachs bei Wind- und Solarenergie. Die Pläne für AKWs dagegen zielen auf einen Anteil von 6% (geplante Anlagen) bis 10% (irgendwann mal genanntes Ziel) am Gesamtverbrauch ab.



> Das finde ich ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht. Meinst du, das Weltklima pendelt sich in 200 oder 300 Jahren wieder ein? Das glaube ich kaum. Die Folgen der Erderwärmung sind bisher unabsehbar und könnten genau so gut das Leben, wie wir es heute führen auf Jahrtausende zu nichte machen.



Natürlich sind die Auswirkungen nicht nach 200 Jahren gelaufen, dafür sind einige der Prozesse viel zu langsam. Iirc wird z.B. der Meeresspiegelanstieg erst in 300 Jahren sein Maximum erreicht haben, selbst wenn die Menschheit morgen ihre Emissionen auf null drosselt. Und die CO2 Erhöhung könnte man noch in 500 Jahren nachweisen.
Aber: Die großen Probleme sollten sich in 150-200 Jahren erledigt haben. Bis dahin ist die wertvolle Infrastruktur in Küstennähe längst vernichtet, Ozeanien und die großen Deltas entvölkert, die Nahrungsproduktion zurückgegangen und die globale Ordnung kollabiert. In 200 Jahren sollte sich die (imho deutlich kleinere) Menschheit längst wieder auf dem Weg nach oben befinden und unsere Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel können zwar angepisst sein, dass es nichts zu erben gab - aber sie haben keine weiteren Altlasten mehr, die sie abtragen müssen, sondern freie Möglichkeiten.
Das Problem beim Klimawandel ist ja nicht das neue Klima, sondern die Geschwindigkeit des Wandels. Damit ist zu vieles überfordert - aber dieses überforderte wird die Überforderung keine 200 Jahre durchhalten. Was danach noch übrig ist, damit kann man sich eine Zukunft aufbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

*AW: 23 Milliarden Euro Subventionen für Energiesünder (Energiepolitik die dritte)*

Hier geht die Diskussion in die nächste Runde.


----------

